# Erfahrungsbericht miniITX Faltserver "Goliath"



## Schmicki (5. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Goliath goes Sandy Bridge

*Der Goliath ist ein kleiner mini-ITX PC, der unbedingt falten wollte. Er fing klein an und faltete sich lustig durch seine Welt. Doch jetzt ist er erwachsen geworden. Der Kleine will ein ganz Großer werden. Werdet Zeuge einer leistungsstarken Verwandlung.
*

Startschuß am 05.12.2010*


Spoiler



   Da die kalte Jahreszeit voll zugeschlagen hat und man lieber im Warmen bleibt, habe ich mich entschlossen einen Faltserver zusammen zu basteln. Mir ging schon seit einem halben Jahr die Idee eines miniITX-Gehäuses nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. Das erschwert das ganze Vorhaben natürlich, da man die Komponenten sorgfältig aussuchen muss. Ich betrachte das Ganze als Langzeitexperiment und die verbauten Komponenten können sich im Laufe der Zeit auch noch ändern.


*Meine Vorgaben an den Faltserver waren:* 
  Möglichst geringer Stromverbrauch, bei maximalen PPD
  Anschaffungskosten gering halten
  miniITX Gehäuse

*Mein Lösungsansatz:* 
  Nur mit der Grafikkarte falten und einen möglichst sparsamen Untersatz zur Befeuerung der Grafikkarte verwenden.


*Direkt vorweg, was bringt die Kiste?* 
  8068 PPD bei einer P6800 WU. Gefaltet wird mit der GTS450 820/1640/1804 MHz
9700 PPD bei einer P6805 WU. Gefaltet wird mit der GTS450 880/1760/1804 MHz
 
*Was verbraucht die Kiste?* 
  130 Watt bei Volllast, 50 Watt im Idle

*Was kostet die Kiste?*
543 EUR


*Meine Komponentenauswahl:* 
  Mainboard: Asrock A330ION ATOM 330  (1x PCIe 2.0 x16, ATOM - stromsparend?)
  Grafik: EVGA GTS450 FPB 1 GB  (genug Power bei nur 100 W Verbrauch?)
  RAM: Kingston 2 GB DDR3-1066 CL7  (2 GB reichen vorerst, da Win XP verwendet wird)
  Festplatte: Seagate, 500 GB, 2,5 Zoll, 7200 U/min  (macht sich schlank im Gehäuse, schnell und leise)
  Netzteil: Enermax Liberty ECO II 400W  (Kabelmanagement und 2x PCIe Stromanschlüsse)
  Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-Q11B  (für ein miniITX Mainboard und der Rest Formfaktor ATX)

  Es gibt bestimmt noch eine bessere Komponentenauswahl, aber da ich eine komplette Bestellung bei Alternate gemacht habe,  habe ich auf das vorhandene Warensortiment zurückgegriffen. 


*Am letzten Donnerstag kamen zwei Pakete an, der Inhalt:* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


  Ich habe mich gefreut, wie ein kleines Kind an Heiligabend . Es macht einfach Spaß die Verpackung aufzumachen und die neuen Errungenschaften zu begutachten. 
  Zuerst habe ich das Gehäuse ausgepackt und war direkt geschockt. In dieses kleine Gehäuse soll das ganze Geraffel reinpassen? Wenn man sich beim Zusammenbau nicht die Finger brechen will, braucht man Kinderhände. Meine Befürchtungen sollten sich aber glücklicherweise nicht bewahrheiten.

Das Gehäuse ist sehr gut verarbeitet und macht einen sehr stabilen Eindruck. Dominant ist der 140 mm Lüfter in der Front, der mit Gummipuffern entkoppelt ist und ein Staubgitter hat. Den Lüfter kann man einfach seitlich aus der Halterung schieben – sehr gut zum Saubermachen. Am Boden des Gehäuses finden bequem zwei 3,5 Zoll und zwei 2,5 Zoll Festplatten platz. Die 3,5 Zoll Festplatten werden mit Gummipuffern entkoppelt befestigt.
Ich habe mich für eine 2,5 Zoll Festplatte entschieden, da diese unter der Festplattenhalterung verschwindet. Dadurch hat die Grafikkarte unter sich am meisten Platz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Das Motherboard von Asrock machte einen guten Eindruck und hat alle wichtigen Anschlüsse. Nur der winzige Lüfter gefiel mir nicht. Darum hatte ich den Lüfter stillgelegt und hoffte darauf, dass der Gehäuselüfter und das Netzteil die Kühlung übernehmen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Das Netzteil von Enermax wartete mit reichlich Zubehör auf. Neben einer Tasche, um unbenutzte Kabel zu verstauen, enthielt der Karton noch einen 120 mm Gehäuselüfter. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Grafikkarte ist eine EVGA GTS450 im Referenzdesign. Ob das Referenzdesign aber eine gute Wahl war hinsichtlich Wärme- und Geräuschentwicklung…




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Zusammenbau:* 
  Zuerst habe ich die Festplatte eingebaut. Der Festplattenhalter ist mit zwei Rändelschrauben befestigt und lässt sich leicht ein- und ausbauen. Die 2,5 Zoll Festplatte wird ohne Entkopplung an der Unterseite des Festplattenhalters geschraubt.
Danach habe ich die Rückwand des Gehäuses entfernt, um das Mainboard zu montieren. Als Zwischenschritt wurde das DVD-Laufwerk verbaut, da man an die Verschraubung der Laufwerkshalterung nur ran kommt, wenn die Rückwand entfernt wurde.
Nachdem die Rückwand wieder verschraubt war, kam die Grafikkarte dran. Ein spannender Moment, denn die Grafikkarte ist ja das Herzstück meines Faltservers. Glücklicherweise ließ sich die Grafikkarte wunderbar einbauen.
Zum Schluss war das Netzteil dran. Zuerst alle Komponenten verkabeln und danach das Netzteil in die Halterung schieben. Das Netzteil wird mit vier Rändelschrauben gesichert und lässt sich leicht ein- und ausbauen. Etwas fummelig war es dann schon, da die störrischen Kabel sich nach allen Kräften gewehrt haben. Beim nächsten Mal würde ich den Stromanschluss der Grafikkarte zuerst mit dem Kabel verbinden und dann erst ins Gehäuse bauen. Aber ich habe ja gelenkige Finger.
Im Nachhinein fällt mir auf, dass ich mir nicht den leisesten Kratzer beim Zusammenbau zugezogen habe .
Die Öffnung im Gehäuse für das Netzteil ist sehr eng und so kam es zu leichtem Lackaustausch auf beiden Seiten. Der Gehäuselüfter hat ein Schutzgitter auf der Innenseite, jetzt weiß ich auch warum. Beim Versenken des Netzteils wird der fette Kabelstrang vom Netzteil schön gegen den Gehäuselüfter gedrückt.
Mit einem akkuraten Verlegen des Kabels hat das natürlich nichts zu tun. Dies ist der Tribut den man bei einem miniITX-Gehäuse zollen muss. Aber das war mir auch egal, solange das Seitenteil des Gehäuses zugeht. Danach sieht man ja den Salat nicht mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Beim ersten Anschalten war ich angenehm überrascht. Die Geräuschkulisse war sehr gering. Der Gehäuselüfter dreht mit 800 U/min, bringt aber für meinen Anwendungsfall zu wenig. Der Lüfter der Grafikkarte ist bei 30% Drehzahl auch nicht zu hören. Der Lüfter vom Netzteil ist kaum wahrnehmbar, auch hier würde meinem kleinen Falter etwas mehr Luftstrom guttun. Die Festplatte ist zwar leicht wahrzunehmen, stört aber nicht.
Also im IDLE könnte man das Ding direkt neben das Bett stellen und wunderbar schlafen. Aber dafür habe ich den Goliath nicht erschaffen. Nein, er soll um sein Leben falten. 

Danach kam der übliche Installationsmarathon, da will ich euch nicht mit Einzelheiten langweilen.

Nachdem tonnenweise Updates installiert worden sind, wurde es Zeit für den GPU3 Klient.


*Die Grafikkarte in äktschn:

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Die Temperatur der Grafikkarte steigt auf konstant 59 °C an, bei voller Lüfterdrehzahl. Die Geräuschentwicklung ist entsprechend. Da die Grafikkarte ordentlich Abwärme produziert, wird es dem kleinen Atom ziemlich warm. Der Gehäuselüfter und das Netzteil erzeugen nicht die gewünschte Kühlung im Gehäuse. Daher ist schon ein stärkerer 140 mm Gehäuselüfter auf dem Weg zu mir.


*Fazit:* 
  Vom Stromverbrauch und von der Punkteausbeute her bin ich schon zufrieden. Der Goliath erzielt eine Punkteausbeute von 58,4 - ? Punkte/Watt, mein Hauptrechner aus der Signatur schafft 62 – 86 Punkte/Watt. Dies ist natürlich abhängig von den ergatterten WUs.
  Die Geräuschentwicklung gefällt mir hingegen weniger. Das schreit nach einer anderen Kühllösung für die Grafikkarte. Ansonsten müsste ich den Kleinen ins Exil (Abstellkammer) schicken. Aber dafür ist das Lian Li Gehäuse viel zu schade.
  Der Atom wird durch den GPU-Klienten zu 30% ausgelastet. Ansonsten fühlt sich der Prozessor agil an, flottes Arbeiten und Surfen ist kein Problem.  Die Tage werde ich mal den SMP2 Klienten laufen lassen. Mal sehen, was der Prozessor mit eingeschalteten HT so bringt.



 
*Update 06.12.2010: Wechsel des Gehäuselüfters
*


Spoiler



Wie oben beschrieben, war mir der Lian Li Gehäuselüfter zu schwach auf der Brust. Kurzentschlossen habe ich mir einen Aero Cool Shark 140 mm mit 1500 U/min bestellt. Dies sollte für frischen Wind im Gehäuse sorgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also habe ich flott das Gehäuse aufgeschraubt und den alten Lüfter entfernt. Das vorhandene Schutzgitter und das Staubgitter habe ich natürlich auf den Aero Lüfter geschraubt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 

Lobenswert ist die werkzeuglose Befestigung des Lüfters im Gehäuse. Einfach seitlich reinschieben, fertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Probelauf verlief ohne Zwischenfälle. Der Lüfter erzeugt ordentlich Sturm im Gehäuse. Leider ist es dann doch nicht der erhoffte Kälteschock geworden. Ca. 4 °C kälter ist jetzt der Atom und 1 °C kälter die Grafkkarte. Jedenfalls habe ich ein besseres Gewissen, wenn ich den kleinen Goliath ganz alleine und ohne Aufsicht falten lasse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 

*Update 23.12.2010: Wechsel des Grafikkartenkühlers
*


Spoiler



Die Grafikkarte, bzw. die Lautstärke des Grafikkartenlüfters hat mich doch stark gestört. Daher habe ich der Grafikkarte neue Kleider besorgt. Ich habe mich für den Arctic Cooling Accelero Twinturbo Pro entschieden. Auch wenn ich nicht sicher war, ob der Kühler überhaupt auf die GTS450 passt. 
Nachdem der Kühler gestern angekommen war, habe ich sofort die Abstände der Befestigungspunkte an Kühler und Graka nachgemessen - passt! Also konnte ich beginnen, die Graka zu zerlegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter dem Referenzkühler verbargen sich gefühlte 10 m³ Wärmeleitpaste. Der Grafikchip wurde von mir erstmal ausgegraben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach habe ich wahllos überall Kühlkörper aufgeklebt, denn es lagen genug Kühlkörper der Packung bei. Vorher wurden die el. Bauteile mit einem Radiergummi bearbeitet. Dadurch sollen die Kühlkörper besser kleben. Weiß einer warum?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt konnte der neue Kühler mit der Grafikkarte verheiratet werden (Wärmeleitpaste war schon auf dem Kühler vorhanden). Der 4-Pin Stecker der Lüfter an die Graka angeschlossen und die Graka vorsichtig auf den Kühler abgesenkt. Etwas fummelig war es schon, aber es hat auf Anhieb geklappt. Von diesem erhabenen Moment gibt es leider kein Bild - hatte alle Hände voll zu tun. 

Das Endergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler passt auf den Millimeter, die Verarbeitung ist top.
Hier mal die "Spaltmaße":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Somit wanderte die Grafikkarte zurück in den Goliath. Ein letzter kritischer Moment, da ich nicht wirklich ausgemessen hatte, ob diese wuchtige Kühllösung überhaupt durch die Gehäuseöffnung passt. Viel Spielraum war nicht, ca. 5 mm Luft blieben mir noch. Dabei wollten die Finger, krampfhaft die Graka festhaltent, auch mit ins Gehäuse. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Graka, das Gehäuse und die Kabelschlangen haben sich nach Kräften gewehrt, letztendlich habe ich gewonnen.

Der Lohn ist eine unhörbare Grafikkartenkühlung bei einer Temperatur von *52* °C unter Volllast. 



 
*Update 15.01.2011: Versuch mit dem Atom SMP2-WUs zu falten
*


Spoiler



Auf Wunsch einiger Falter habe ich mich gestern entschlossen den Atom mal so richtig zu quälen. Ich wollte natürlich auch wissen, was der Atom so kann. Also habe ich den SMP2-Klienten eingerichtet.

Hier das Ergebnis vom SMP2-Falten mit einem Atom 330, SMT an:

*P6051 / TPF: 34 min / 477 PPD / 1117 Punkte nach 2 Tagen und 6 Stunden* 
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, begeistert bin ich von der Performance nicht wirklich. Jetzt war das schon ein "gutes" Projekt, was auf meinem i7 viele Punkte abwirft. Leider ist der Atom zu schwach auf der Brust. Ich könnte  den Atom zwar noch auf 2 GHz übertakten, aber eine Dauerbelastung bei  über 100 °C will ich dem System nicht zumuten. Dabei lief die GTS450 noch nicht einmal. Die  Kühllösung will ich auch nicht verändern, da der Goliath jetzt so  schön leise ist und das soll auch so bleiben. Das Ansprechverhalten bei  voller Auslastung ist auch nicht so prickelnd. Also bleibe ich, beim  Falten, einfach bei der GTS450, damit hat der Atom genug zu tun.
 
Der Goliath ist ein kleiner, knuffiger Falter. Bis jetzt lief er unauffällig und stabil. Das ist mir sehr wichtig, da nehme ich auch ein etwas geringeres PPD/Watt Verhältnis in Kauf.



 
*Update 03.05.2011: Goliath goes Sandy Bridge*

Nachdem der Goliath jetzt schon seit fast 6 Monaten seinen Faltdienst tut, wird es Zeit für einen Ausbau. Die Falteffizienz des Systems ist im Vergleich zu meinem Hauptrechner nicht zufriedenstellend. Zudem verwende ich den Goliath zum Surfen, auch da nervt mit der Zeit das etwas zähe Ansprechverhalten. Da der Goliath sowieso 24/7 läuft, kommen natürlich BIG-WUs in den Sinn. Mit einem Atom ist man natürlich völlig untermotorisiert. Ich brauche einen neuen Ansatz:

*Meine Vorgaben an den Faltserver:*
more bang for the bucks 

*Lösung:*
BIG-WUs falten

*Meine Komponentenauswahl:*
Neue Komponenten:
   Prozessor: i7-2600k
CPU-Kühler: Corsair H60
Mainboard: Asus P8H61-I
  RAM: 2 x Corsair 4 GB DDR3-1333

Der Rest bleibt beim Alten:
(Grafik: EVGA GTS450 FPB 1 GB) Grafikkarte wird nicht verbaut!
   Festplatte: Seagate, 500 GB, 2,5 Zoll, 7200 U/min
  Netzteil: Enermax Liberty ECO II 400W
  Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-Q11B

Direkt vorweg, die interessantesten Eckdaten:
*Was bringt der neue Goliath?
*
Da das   Mainboard keine Übertaktung zulässt läuft der i7-2600K mit 3,4 GHz:
Normale SMP: P6972 | 20500 PPD | 3:01 TPF | 4300 Punkte

BIG WU: P6900 | 24300 PPD | 34:30 TPF | 58200 Punkte


*Wie warm wird die CPU?*

Eine spannende Frage, was die Corsair H60 in so einem engen Gehäuse   bringt. Zumal der Radiatorlüfter nur mit 1350 U/min und der   Gehäuselüfter mit 800 U/min läuft.
IDLE: 28 °C

FOLDING: max. 62 °C bei einer Raumtemperatur von 26 °C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Wie laut ist der Goliath?*

Das System ist flüsterleise! Nur ein leichtes Rauschen der Lüfter ist zu   hören. Man könnte mit dem Kopf auf der Tastatur direkt neben dem   Gehäuse schlafen. 


*Was verbraucht der Goliath?*

Mir war schon klar, dass das System eine gutes Punkte/Watt Verhältnis hat. Aber *120* Watt beim Falten ist der Hammer!


So, nun aber zurück zum Werdegang des Goliath:
 *Update 04.05.2011: Teile sind eingetroffen*

Heute ist ein freudiger Tag. So gut wie alle Teile sind für den Umbau eingetroffen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Somit kann es losgehen mit der Verwandlung des kleinen Goliath! Heute habe ich schon mal das Gehäuse entkernt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Somit kann der Goliath zur Zeit natürlich nicht falten, aber ich werde   versuchen den Umbau schnellstmöglich über die Bühne zu bringen. Ich muss   mir noch Gedanken machen, wie ich die Laufwerksblende an ihrem Platz   befestigt bekomme. Da jetzt kein Laufwerkkäfig mehr da ist, ist auch die   Halterung für die Laufwerksblende futsch.


*Update 07.05.2011: Gehäuse wurde durchlöchert*

Vorgestern habe ich mir das Gehäuse geschnappt und zum ersten Mal den  Dremel benutzt. Würgt mich, aber ich habe ohne zu üben am Gehäuse  rumgedoktort. Dafür ist es gar nicht mal so schlecht geworden! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit ich diesen Pfusch vertuschen kann, habe ich mir eine Phobia Radiatorblende gekauft. Hierbei ein Dank an p00nage. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit der Blende sieht es ganz vernünftig aus. Danach war das erste  Probesitzen des Radiators angesagt. Dabei kam es zu den ersten  Schweißausbrüchen, da ein Gewinde des Radiators schon beim ersten  Reinschrauben der Schraube den Geist aufgab. Dabei war die Schraube nur  handwarm angezogen worden. Die Materialanmutung der Corsair H60 ist im  Ganzen nicht wirklich vertrauenserweckend. Ich befürchte, dass man die  Kühlung kein zweites Mal verbauen kann. Egal, der Radiator passt an den  angestammten Platz. Somit waren meine Bohr- und Fräßarbeiten  erfolgreich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 *Goliath wird wieder zusammengesetzt!*

Nach dem Probesitzen des Radiators ging es zügig zum Befüllen des  Gehäuses. Ich habe mich dem Mainboard zugewendet und vor dem  Verschrauben mit der Gehäuserückwand, die Backplate der Corsair H60  montiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei geht es verdammt eng zu. Zwischen den Ram-Bänken, Graka-Slot und  Montierung für die H60 ist nicht viel Platz. Als nächstes kam das  Herzstück an seinen Platz, dicht gefolgt von der Corsair  CPU-Kühler-Pumpen-Kombination.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war schon eine fummelige Angelegenheit, bis das Ding an seinem Platz  war. Die doch sehr störrische Verschlauchung lässt nicht viel  Spielraum. Die Schläuche lassen sich nicht in Form bringen. So ist immer  Spannung auf dem ganzen System. Gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Ich habe  den Kühlkörper schön fest auf die CPU geschraubt und hoffe, dass trotz  Spannung alles an seinem Platz bleibt. Wie man erkennen kann, habe ich  auf dem Radiator einen be quiet! Silent Wings 1350 U/min geschraubt, da  mir der mitgelieferte Lüfter mit 1700 U/min nicht in mein Silent-Konzept  passt.


*Update 08.05.2011: Goliath wird zum Leben erweckt!*

Gestern war es endlich soweit. Nachdem ich das Mainboard verkabelt und  das Netzteil an seinen Platz gezwängt hatte, konnte es mit dem ersten  Start beginnen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im oberen und mittleren Bereich ist es richtig voll geworden. Die Kabel  klemmen zwischen Netzteil und Gehäuselüfter. Jetzt sieht man auch, dass  durch die Schläuche des Radiators der Radiator nur an einer bestimmten  Stelle in den ganzen Wust passt. Im unteren Bereich des Gehäuses ist  dagegen genug Platz für eine Graka. Ich habe mich aber dafür entschieden keine Graka zu verbauen und setze auf die "onchip"-Graka. Zur Installation habe ich das  interne DVD-Laufwerk über die Laufwerksöffnung mit dem Mainboard  verbunden. Theoretisch könnte man ein Laufwerk im unteren Bereich des  Gehäuses einbauen, aber ich wollte mir auf keinen Fall die Vorderseite  versauen.
Nach dem ersten Starten begrüßt mich EFI. Sieht schon schicker aus als  das olle BIOS. Leider kann man nicht viel bei dem Mainboard einstellen,  aber das wusste ich auch schon vorher. Also schnell alle Einstellungen  durchgegangen und danach WIN 7 HP 64-bit installiert. Alles lief  reibungslos und schon bald konnte ich den SMP-Client einrichten und den  ersten Falttest beginnen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 *Update 14.05.2011: Die erste BIG WU ist durch!*

Der kleine, große Goliath faltet jetzt schon eine Woche in der neuen  Ausbaustufe. Heute morgen ist er auch mit der ersten BIG WU fertig  geworden. Also wird es Zeit ein erstes Résumé abzugeben:

Bei normalen SMP WUs schwankt die Ausbeute zwischen *15500 - 20900 PPD*. Da war aber auch ein grottenschlechtes Projekt dabei: P6951 mit sehr niedrigen Basispunkten.

Bei der ersten BIG WU (P6901) erreichte der Goliath 30300 PPD*** mit einer TPF von 34:30 min. Bei den Werten sind gelegentliche Surf-Sessions mit enthalten.
**Achtung! Nach der BIG-WU-Punktereduktion ist die Ausbeute auf 24300 PPD gefallen!*

Die Temperaturen sind etwas gesunken auf dauerhaft unter 60 °C. Ich  denke, die Wärmeleitpaste braucht ihre Zeit bis sie "eingefahren" ist.  Ich bin restlos begeistert, was der i7-2600K@Stock so wegfaltet. Klar,  übertaktet würde noch mehr gehen, aber so bleibt das System schön kühl,  leise und verbraucht wenig Strom. Was will man mehr? 



 *Update 09.09.2011: Goliath undervolting*

Heute  beschäftige ich mich mal mit dem Herabsetzen der Prozessorspannung. Das  Thema hat mich dann doch interessiert, da beim 24/7-Falten jedes Watt  zählt. Zudem winkt eine Verringerung der Abwärme.

Zuerst habe ich mich im EFI umgesehen und festgestellt, dass ich den Vcore-offset einstellen kann aber nicht direkt den Vcore.
Los ging es bei einem Vcore von 1,165 V. In kleinen Schritten senkte ich die Vcore und machte einen Falttest.
Angekommen bin ich jetzt bei 1,07 V.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das bisherige Ergebnis ist beeindruckend.

*Hier die Daten bei Standardeinstellungen:*
Vcore: 1,165 V
Gesamtverbrauch: 120 W
CPU-Temperatur beim Falten: 57 °C

*und nun die Daten beim Undervolten:*
Vcore: 1,07 V
Gesamtverbrauch: 95 W   -25 W
CPU-Temperatur beim Falten: 50 °C    -7 °C

Das hat sich doch schon mal gelohnt! 

Was ich nur ein bisschen komisch finde, sind die Werte die CPU-Z und Core Temp auslesen.

Im Idle sieht es so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber achtet mal auf die Vcore beim Falten: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So, wer hat noch Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem Undervolting vom  i7-2600(k)? Ich habe gelesen, dass die magische Grenze bei ca. 1,04 V  liegt. Wer bietet weniger?   



*Update 25.09.2011: Undervolten Teil II*

Gestern und heute habe ich etwas Zeit gefunden, um den i7-2600k  spannungstechnisch auf Diät zu setzen. Hier zusammengefasst meine  Ergebnisse:

*Ausgangslage nach erstem Faltstabilen-Undervolting vom 09.09.2011:*
Vcore: 1,07 V ohne Turbo
Gesamtverbrauch: 95 W
CPU-Temperatur beim Falten: 50 °C

*Minimal erreichte Spannung:*
Vcore: 1,03 V ohne Turbo
Gesamtverbrauch IDLE: 35 W
 Gesamtverbrauch LAST: 89 W

Unter 1,03 V gab es direkt beim Starten von Windows einen Bluescreen.  Aber auch die 1,03 V ware nicht faltstabil. Nach knapp einen Tag  SMP-Falten, gab es einen Bluescreen. Zudem wollte ich auf den Turbo  nicht verzichten, der ein Punkteplus von 1000 PPD bedeutet. Also habe  ich auf 1,03 V mit Turbo gestellt und wieder auf BIG-WUs gewechselt.  Leider gab es sofort einen Absturz des A5-Cores. Auch nach einem  Neustart mit 1,04 V mit Turbo verweigerte F@H seine Tätigkeit. Erst bei  1,05 V mit Turbo konnte ich den PC zum falten bewegen. Der Langzeittest  läuft.

*Die aktuellen Werte sind:*
Vcore: 1,05 V mit Turbo
Gesamtverbrauch IDLE: 35 W
  Gesamtverbrauch LAST: 95 W
CPU-Temperatur beim Falten: 50 °C                         



 *Fazit:*

Der kleine Goliath ist groß geworden! Die ersten Testergebnisse  bestätigen meine Entscheidung auf CPU-Folding zu wechseln. Die GTS450  war nicht schlecht und ist für Gelegenheitsfalter die Einstiegskarte in  die Faltwelt. Die GPU WUs sind meist klein und haben eine lange  Deadline. Da ich aber den Goliath sowieso 24/7 laufen habe, war ich mit  der Punkteausbeute der Grafikkarte nicht mehr zufrieden. Daher bin ich  auf eine potente CPU gewechselt und habe auch keine Probleme mit den  langen Faltzeiten einer BIG-WU.                         



   Über Fragen und Anregungen würde ich mich sehr freuen.

*Viel Spaß beim Falten!*


----------



## nfsgame (5. Dezember 2010)

Nettes kleines System . hab ich überlesen wieviel die ganze Kiste gekostet hat ?
Mit dem SMP2 wirst du keine Deadine einhalten können .


----------



## Perseus88 (5. Dezember 2010)

Coole Idee und sehr gut umgesetzt.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (5. Dezember 2010)

Da ist ja noch der ION-Chip an Board.
Müsste es nicht möglich sein, den auch noch ins Boot zu holen?
Probier das mal bitte aus.
Ich weiß nicht wo du den Schirm dran hast. Eventuell einfach an den ION-Chip anschließen und hoffen, dass die Karte noch mit eingebunden wird.


----------



## Schmicki (5. Dezember 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nettes kleines System . hab ich überlesen wieviel die ganze Kiste gekostet hat ?



Über die Kosten wollte ich mich eigentlich ausschweigen, aber wenn du so schön fragst:
500 EUR 



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Da ist ja noch der ION-Chip an Board. Müsste es nicht möglich sein, den auch noch ins Boot zu holen?



Daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Im Bios kann man aber nur zwischen Onboardgrafik oder PCIe-Grafik wählen. Nicht beides gleichzeitig.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (5. Dezember 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Im Bios kann man aber nur zwischen Onboardgrafik oder PCIe-Grafik wählen. Nicht beides gleichzeitig.



Sicher, dass er im BIOS nicht nach dem primär zu verwendenden Chip fragt?


----------



## acer86 (5. Dezember 2010)

Hi

Super System und Klasse idee

Wie Sparsam die GTS450 ist
gerade mal 130 bei Vollast davon noch Atom chipsatz und lüfter abziehen bleiben so Ca. 100-110Watt für die GTS450 über, einfach nur Wahnsinn wie effizient die sind.

8000-9000PPD mit gerade mal 110Watt ca.

nee gtx460 macht mit viel OC 12000PPD bei 180-190Watt


----------



## LuXTuX (5. Dezember 2010)

deswegen habe ich mir ja auch die GTS450 gekauft, wegen dem Stromverbrauch.


----------



## trucker1963 (5. Dezember 2010)

Schöne Sache das Teil.

Kein Wunder das ich als Gelegenheitsfalter hier so locker überholt werde.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Dezember 2010)

Wie hoch ist die Auslastung des Atom's für den GPU-Clienten?

Wäre was für mich.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Dezember 2010)

30% s.o..

Soweit ich weiß ist es auch nochnicht erfolgreich gelungen nen GPU2 und GPU3 auf einem Sys mit verschiedenen Karten zu koppeln .


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Dezember 2010)

Das System gefällt auch mir - somit ein klares


----------



## Henninges (6. Dezember 2010)

das lian li is ja ma nur geil...gibt's das auch so für µatx ?


----------



## Schmicki (6. Dezember 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> das lian li is ja ma nur geil...gibt's das auch so für µatx ?



Eine direkte Umsetzung des Designs auf µATX habe ich zwar nicht gefunden, aber diese Gehäuse sind schon nahe dran:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC A05 Serie » Lian Li PC-A05NB Midi Tower - black

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Desktop & HTPC - Lian Li PC-V354B


----------



## Henninges (6. Dezember 2010)

jo...ich danke dir für die links...das pc-v354b kommt deinem sehr nahe, da könnte ich sogar ohne zu basteln meine wakü reinschrauben...aber der preis...hab schon zwei lian tower...


----------



## Schmicki (6. Dezember 2010)

*Update *mit Bilder*:*

Heute ist der neue Gehäuselüfter für den Goliath gekommen, den musste ich natürlich direkt in Betrieb nehmen!


----------



## Kyuubi (6. Dezember 2010)

Coole sache Schmicki, sieht echt hammer aus und ist dabei echt effizient

Dein einsatz für  das Team 70335 (PCGH) ist echt Klasse, extra einen mini pc sich zusammen zu bauen fürs Falten. (~500€) Toll wie du dich da reinhängst.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (7. Dezember 2010)

ich würd mal an deiner stelle mir deinen kleinen jetzt zum passiv kühler körper verdonnerten cpu kühler ansehn. ich denke mal wenn du bei dem und bei der graka die wlp durch mx2 oder ac silver 5 ersetzt wirste nen paar grad bekommen ^^ und die graka kannste dann eigentlich per after burner dann regeln. bis so knapp 75 grad oder so darf die locker warm werden.udn den atom cpu kannste vlt wenns bei dem board möglich ist auf 2,2ghz bringen sollte er ansich schaffen . dann haste vlt 10 watt merh verbrauch insgesamt aber auch nen paar ppd mehr ^^


----------



## Schmicki (7. Dezember 2010)

@Mr.Ultimo

Wenn ich mich jetzt recht irre, dann hat nur der ION-Chip einen Lüfter verbaut. Da ich die Onboardgrafik ja nicht benutze, sollte das kein Problem sein, wenn der Lüfter abgeklemmt ist.

Das Wärmeleitpad gegen Wärmeleitpaste zu ersetzen ist eine gute Idee. Wird an einem sehr kalten und langweiligen Winterabend in Angriff genommen . Bekomme ich vielleicht auch einen größeren Kühlkörper, passend für den Atom und ION-Chip 

Die Graka regel ich mit EVGA Precision. Ich erhoffe mir durch eine geringe Temperatur ein langes Leben der Graka. Aber um die Nerven zu schonen, werde ich die Lüfterdrehzahl etwas zurücknehmen. Gibt es ein passendes Kühlsystem für die GTS450 von Drittanbietern?

Die Möglichkeit beseht im Bios den Atom zu übertakten. Aber da der Atom mit dem GPU3 Klienten schon zu 30% beschäftigt ist, befürchte ich einen PPD Einbruch bei der GPU wenn der Atom mitfaltet. Wird aber noch getestet.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Dezember 2010)

Wen du dem GPU-Clienten eine hohe Prozesspriorität zuweisst, wird's wohl kaum einen Einbruch geben.


----------



## Schmicki (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht miniITX Faltserver "Goliath" / Update 23.12.10*

*Update: Grafikkarte hat ein neues Mützchen bekommen!*

Bericht und Bilder im ersten Beitrag.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht miniITX Faltserver "Goliath" / Update 23.12.10*

Gute Kühllösung. 

Gainward verbaut offenbar den besseren Kühler (Auslieferungszustand), ich komme auf 59°C mit 48% Lüfterdrehzahl, ist aber auch die lauteste Komponente des Servers.

Bin am überlegen den Server unter Wasser zu setzen, hab auf meiner "Resterampe" noch die "Vorgänger-Radis" des Moras liegen.


----------



## acer86 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht miniITX Faltserver "Goliath" / Update 23.12.10*

Na dan Wasser Marsch 

Hab auch schon nach einer Lösung gesucht um die GTS450 in mein Wasserkühlkreislauf einzubinden aber die einzige lösung ist wider mal nur ein GPU only Kühler, der nachteil die Spwas muss man basteln oder mit ein extra lüfter kühlen also bleibt alles beim alten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht miniITX Faltserver "Goliath" / Update 23.12.10*



acer86 schrieb:


> Na dan Wasser Marsch
> 
> Hab auch schon nach einer Lösung gesucht um die GTS450 in mein Wasserkühlkreislauf einzubinden aber die einzige lösung ist wider mal nur ein GPU only Kühler, der nachteil die Spwas muss man basteln oder mit ein extra lüfter kühlen also bleibt alles beim alten


2 Fullcover-Kühler hab ich schon gefunden, aber leider passen die nur auf das Referenzdesignes und meine GTS450 ist keine.


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (14. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mit dem SMP2 wirst du keine Deadine einhalten können .



@ Schmicki, du hast doch geschrieben, dass du mal noch den SMP Client mit laufen lassen wolltest, mit niedriger Priorität. Könntest du bitte dein Ergebnis posten? Bin mir auch am Überlegen solch ein Konzept zu übernehmen! Bin grad dabei dein System mit dem von A.Meier zu vergleichen, so wollte ich wissen, ob es sich lohnt den Atom auch falten zu lassen. (Ich teile die Befürchtung von nfsgame nämlich auch)


----------



## Schmicki (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht miniITX Faltserver "Goliath" / Update 23.12.10*

@Rauh_Thomas

Ist schon in der Mache!  Der Atom quält sich mit dem SMP2-Klient. Ich bin nur etwas besorgt über die Temperaturen. Der Atom wird ja passiv gekühlt, so schwitzt er im Moment bei 100 °C . Zur Sicherheit faltet die GTS450 nicht, so bleibt dem Atom diese Abwärme schon mal erspart. Mal abwarten auf verlässliche PPD Werte von Fahmon...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht miniITX Faltserver "Goliath" / Update 23.12.10*

Aua, 100°C!


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht miniITX Faltserver "Goliath" / Update 23.12.10*

Super, danke für den Test und das Ergebnis.
100°C Oha, das is dann schon sehr grenzwertig! Mutig Mutig!!!   Ich bin gespannt was da rauskommt.


----------



## Schmicki (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht miniITX Faltserver "Goliath" / Update 23.12.10*

So, hier nun das Ergebnis beim SMP2-Falten mit einem Atom 330, SMT an:

*P6051 / TPF: 34 min / 477 PPD / 1117 Punkte nach 2 Tagen und 6 Stunden* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@nfsgame: ...und er schafft die Deadline doch!

Naja, begeistert bin ich von der Performance nicht wirklich. Ich könnte den Atom zwar noch auf 2 GHz übertakten, aber eine Dauerbelastung bei über 100 °C  will ich dem System nicht zumuten. Dabei lief die GTS450 nicht. Die Kühllösung wollte ich auch nicht verändern, da der Goliath jetzt so schön leise ist und das soll auch so bleiben. Das Ansprechverhalten bei voller Auslastung ist auch nicht so prickelnd. Also bleibe ich beim Falten einfach bei der GTS450, damit hat der Atom genug zu tun. Nebenbei Surfen und Arbeiten funktioniert perfekt. Zudem lief die Kiste bis jetzt ohne Störung. Also ein wartungsarmer Falter, den man ruhigen Gewissens alleine lassen kann.


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht miniITX Faltserver "Goliath" / Update 23.12.10*

Danke für die Infos. Die Deadline hält er, aber die Performance ist es nicht wert den armen kleinen Atom zu quälen


----------



## acer86 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht miniITX Faltserver "Goliath" / Update 23.12.10*



Schmicki schrieb:


> So, hier nun das Ergebnis beim SMP2-Falten mit einem Atom 330, SMT an:
> 
> *P6051 / TPF: 34 min / 477 PPD / 1117 Punkte nach 2 Tagen und 6 Stunden*
> 
> ...



Hi

477PPD ist doch für so ein Stromspar CPU gar nicht schlecht (in Vergleich zu älteren CPU´s) ist immerhin mehr als das doppelte was ein N270 macht (180PPD)

Aber da hast du schon recht bei 100C° und wen dan im Gehäuse noch die GTS450 Heizt, ist der Atom schnell an der Kernschmelze.

und wen er sich dan noch eine P670X hohlt 

Ist also wie bei meine HTPC es lohnt sich nicht den CPU mit Falten zu lassen.

MFG


----------



## nfsgame (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht miniITX Faltserver "Goliath" / Update 23.12.10*

Hmm, gut, der 330 den ich hab hat damals die Deadline nicht geschafft.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht miniITX Faltserver "Goliath" / Update 23.12.10*

Das heisst also, wenn man mit SMP falten will, ist der Celeron die besser Variante.

Ich komme mit OC (1,6 statt 1,2GHz) und 100%-Lüfterdrehzahl bei P6701 auf 49°C.
PPD's schwanken beim P6701 zwischen 651 und 831 (gleichen Phänomen wie auf dem 1090t > je weiter die WU gefaltet ist, desto geringer die PPD's).

Mich würde es ehrlich gesagt nicht mal wundern, wenn beide Clienten laufen, dass wir dann den gleich Stromverbrauch haben.


----------



## Schmicki (20. März 2011)

*Neuigkeiten vom Goliath:*

Hach, was habe ich mich gestern gefreut, dass die "guten" 912/925 WUs wieder da sind. Doch als ich auf die PPD geguckt habe, traute ich meinen Augen nicht. Mickrige *9500 *PPD . Also habe ich mal genauer hingeguckt und festgestellt, dass die GPU nur mit 64% Auslastung faltet. Was ist denn da los? Der Taskmanager brachte mich auf die richtige Spur. Ein Kern vom Atom war voll damit beschäftigt den FahCore_15.exe anzutreiben. Also habe ich mit den bescheidenen Mitteln des Asrock-Brettes den Atom auf wuchtige 2,1 GHz getrieben. Ergebnis: *12500 *PPD bei einer GPU-Auslastung von 91%. 

Unglaublich. Jetzt kommen endlich die guten WUs und dann limitiert die CPU. Ich weiss auch nicht, ob ich dem Atom noch mehr OC zumuten soll. Ich werde erstmal das System auf Stabilität testen und dann weitersehen.


----------



## caine2011 (20. März 2011)

u.u. kann ein zweiter client für die gpu helfen der dann den anderen kern auslastet und somit evtl. für 100% auslastung sorgen würde einfach mal probieren


----------



## acer86 (20. März 2011)

Ja kenne ich leider auch mit den 912/925er wus wen meine beiden GPU s so eine wu bekommen Dan  geht die ppd von 27000 auf 18000ppd runter


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. März 2011)

Mein Celeron hat zwar keine Probleme die GTS450 auszulasten, aber die CPU-Auslastung steigt von 0-2% auf 24-30%. 
Folge davon > SMP bricht ~25% ein.


----------



## Schmicki (13. April 2011)

*Hallo Mitfalter, ich bräuchte mal eure Expertise!* 

Ich möchte den Goliath umbauen. Der Atom ist mir einfach zu langsam und nachdem er sogar beim Falten der Flaschenhals geworden ist, brauche ich was Stärkeres. Ich habe mal einen i3-2100 ins Auge gefasst. Dieser verbraucht 65 Watt und sollte das kleine Lian Li Gehäuse nicht zu sehr aufheizen. Und da bin ich auch schon bei meinem Problem. Das Netzteil und damit der Netzteillüfter befindet sich direkt gegenüber des CPU-Lüfters. Also sollte man doch den CPU-Lüfter in Richtung Netzteil blasen lassen, damit sich die beiden Lüfter nicht stören.

Frage 1: Kann man beim Boxed-Lüfter die Drehrichtung umkehren? Oder hat der Lüfter nur eine Drehrichtung?

Frage 2: Um eine bessere Kühlleistung zu erziehlen würde ich gerne einen Scythe Big Shuriken (120mm) oder Big Shuriken Rev. B (100mm) einsetzen. Passt das? Ich befürchte, dass der Grafikkartenslot verdeckt wird. (siehe Anhang)

Den Boxed-Lüfter würde ich natürlich gerne vermeiden aber ich befürchte, dass es keinen anderen geeigneten CPU-Lüfter gibt.

Ich wäre dankbar für jeden Hinweis und Tipp, wie ich den Goliath auf Schwung bringen kann.


----------



## acer86 (13. April 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> *Hallo Mitfalter, ich bräuchte mal eure Expertise!*
> 
> Ich möchte den Goliath umbauen. Der Atom ist mir einfach zu langsam und nachdem er sogar beim Falten der Flaschenhals geworden ist, brauche ich was Stärkeres. Ich habe mal einen i3-2100 ins Auge gefasst. Dieser verbraucht 65 Watt und sollte das kleine Lian Li Gehäuse nicht zu sehr aufheizen. Und da bin ich auch schon bei meinem Problem. Das Netzteil und damit der Netzteillüfter befindet sich direkt gegenüber des CPU-Lüfters. Also sollte man doch den CPU-Lüfter in Richtung Netzteil blasen lassen, damit sich die beiden Lüfter nicht stören.
> 
> ...


 

Zu Frage 1 : Drehrichtung umkehren geht nicht, könntes nur versuchen mit ein Adapter (oder frühe gabe es die Lüfter Trichter ) eine 80 oder 100mm lüfter auf den boxed zu bekommen.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fan-Adapter-60-80mm-Lufteradapter-/370246151375?pt=Modding&hash=item563463eccf
zu frage 2: hab selber ganz am anfang in mein Qube Pc ein Shuriken Rev. B (100mm) drin gehabt, er sollte auch bei ein ITX den slot nicht überdecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(p.s. wen ich das gewusst hätte, hab vor 2 wochen mein Shuriken auseinander genommen und umgebaut für ein alten P3 Sockel.)


----------



## Schmicki (13. April 2011)

@acer86

Mit einem Adapter wird wohl nicht funktionieren. Da der Boxed-Lüfter keine Befestigungsmöglichkeit für den Adapter hat. Oder ich muss mir was unprofessionell zusammentüddeln.

Welchen Sockel hat denn das Board auf deinem Bild? Denn bei einem 1155 Sockel könnte es knapp werden. Der Sockel ist verdammt eng an dem Grakaslot dran. Da wird sogar der Boxed-Lüfter nicht viel Luft haben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. April 2011)

@Schmicki: Ich hab mir mal die beiden Bilder in deinem Anhang angeschaut: 1. Ich würde sagen der PCI-E-Steckplatz wird abgedeckt vom Lüfter.
2. Wen ich mir die Lüfterhalterung anschaue, sollte es gehen den ganzen Lüfter umzudrehen.


----------



## acer86 (13. April 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> @acer86
> 
> Mit einem Adapter wird wohl nicht funktionieren. Da der Boxed-Lüfter keine Befestigungsmöglichkeit für den Adapter hat. Oder ich muss mir was unprofessionell zusammentüddeln.
> 
> Welchen Sockel hat denn das Board auf deinem Bild? Denn bei einem 1155 Sockel könnte es knapp werden. Der Sockel ist verdammt eng an dem Grakaslot dran. Da wird sogar der Boxed-Lüfter nicht viel Luft haben.



Das Board auf den bild ist ein Zotac 9300ITX Wifi mit den alten Sockel 775 

Leider liegen die Moderen Sockel auf den ITX Board´s bei allen Herstellern sehr nah an den PCI-e, würde sagen wen es überhaupt geht dan nur mit Nacharbeit am Kühler bzw Lüfter.

Vielleicht noch ein Möglichkeit wäre ein Wakü wie die H50 oder H70 von corsair, könnte aber sehr knapp werden mit dein NT

hier ein bild von Google
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...itx-rechner-1367-picture350444-image00001.jpg


----------



## Schmicki (13. April 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Eine H50 von Corsair wäre schon eine feine Sache. Aber da müsste ich genau ausmessen, ob der CPU-Aufsatz unter das Netzteil passt. Das nächste Problem: Wohin mit dem Radiator? Eine Möglichkeit wäre, das Laufwerk rauszuschmeissen und ein Loch in den Deckel des Gehäuses zu schneiden. Da wäre Platz für Radiator und Lüfter. Nur wollte ich meinem guten Lian Li nicht weh tun... 
Wieso habe ich mir nicht auch ein größeres Gehäuse gekauft...?


----------



## T0M@0 (14. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> sollte es gehen den ganzen Lüfter umzudrehen.



Das denke ich auch (wäre aber wohl zu einfach )


----------



## Schmicki (14. April 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch (wäre aber wohl zu einfach )


 
Lüfter umdrehen? Boa, das ist ja eine geniale Idee!  Beim Shuriken ist das ja auch kein Problem. Aber beim Boxed-Lüfter geht das nicht, da das ganze Ding ein Krüppel ist.  Der Shuriken wiederum wird zu ausladend sein und mit der Graka kollidieren.

@caine2011
Danke für den Link. Bezüglich der Unterbringung des Radis, das Gehäuse hat einen 140mm Lüfter in der Front und zwischen Lüfter und Netzteil ist nicht viel Platz. Dort den Radiator zu verbauen sehe ich als schwierig, da ja auch noch die Kabel vom Netzteil einiges an Platz brauchen. (siehe Bild)


----------



## caine2011 (14. April 2011)

ich sehe das problem...

auf dem bild sieht man es nicht richtig aber ist es evtl. mögl. dass du die position wo jetzt der lüfter ist mit dem radi ersetzt und den lüfter davor baust(der lüfter hat vor sich wie eine lücke ) in etwa so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



musst mal messen ob das geht, evtl. mit nem slim lüfter

was menst dazu?

mfg caine2011


----------



## p00nage (14. April 2011)

Ich würde laufswerksfach opfern, hab ich auch gemacht, braucht man heute eig eh nicht mehr


----------



## caine2011 (14. April 2011)

stimmt auch...musst halt sehen wo es passt aber die h50 ist echt cool

ich hab jetzt einen genesis im luxx bekommen s.d. ich keine mehr brauche

wenn der heute ankommt wird das nix dass du mich überholst


----------



## p00nage (14. April 2011)

Also wenn pc jetzt so ohne Win probs weiter läuft Net wie letzten 5tage, dann sollte es in paar Tagen noch weng mehr ppd von mit geben. Kann 2600k aber nur mit Turbo 3,7ghz laufen lassen= untertaktet damit die temps im Rahmen bleiben ja nur nen Boxed drauf. 

B2t: wie gesagt ich würde nen Loch rein machen und ne schöne Blende drauf und gut ist und sieht mmn auch nicht schlecht aus solang alles intern bleibt.


----------



## caine2011 (14. April 2011)

und schlauchdurchführungen mit radi extern keine option?(ka auf deckel montieren oder hinter gehäuse)


----------



## acer86 (14. April 2011)

Wen du bedenken hast wegen der Bauhöhe des CPU aufsatzes würde ich dir die H60 empfehlen die hat ein viel flacheren aufsatz auf den MB.

mit den Radi ist schon eine Schwierige Sache in so ein engen Gehäuse, die einfachste Lösung wäre den Laufwerksschacht zu opfern, oder caine2011´s Methode auszumessen.

eine andere Idee wäre noch (auch wen die etwas teurer wäre ) ein kleineres Nt zu kaufen mit halber Bauform dan sollte genug platz sein um den Radi an die stelle von den 140mm lüfter zu bekommen.

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Be-Quiet-SFX-Power-Netzteil-350-Watt::13326.html


----------



## Schmicki (20. April 2011)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Ratschläge. Habe jetzt verschiedene Kühllösungen durchgespielt. Dabei gefällt mir die Variante mit der Corsair H60 am besten. Mal abwarten, wann das Ding lieferbar ist. 

Was soll ich denn für einen CPU verbauen? i5-2500 oder doch i7-2600 oder vielleicht i7-2600k 
Welche Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten bieten mini-ITX Boards mit H61 oder H67 Chipsatz? Muss ich da auf etwas achten?

Dann würde ich mit dem Goliath BIG-WUs falten, dann wird er seinem Namen auch gerecht!


----------



## acer86 (20. April 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die vielen Ratschläge. Habe jetzt verschiedene Kühllösungen durchgespielt. Dabei gefällt mir die Variante mit der Corsair H60 am besten. Mal abwarten, wann das Ding lieferbar ist.
> 
> Was soll ich denn für einen CPU verbauen? i5-2500 oder doch i7-2600 oder vielleicht i7-2600k
> Welche Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten bieten mini-ITX Boards mit H61 oder H67 Chipsatz? Muss ich da auf etwas achten?
> ...


 
der i7 2600 ohne K sollte reichen da du mit den H61 oder H67 nicht übertakten kannst auser eine stelle den BlCK erhöhen.

wobei würde dir er zum H67 raten der hat 8PCI-e lane´s der H61 nur 4 auch wen das beim Falten nicht so die große rolle spielt.

mit den i7 2600 @Stock kannst du prima BigWu falten, der macht da so um die 27000PPD etwa so viel wie ein i7 920 @ 3,9GHZ


----------



## p00nage (20. April 2011)

Mein 2600k lief bis heute 100mhz unter Stock da er sonst mit Boxed zu heiß wurde. Hat bei den blöden bigs 19k gemacht und sonst so 27k. Es gibt doch auch itx boards mit p chipsatz oder nicht?


----------



## Bumblebee (20. April 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> der i7 2600 ohne K sollte reichen da du mit den H61 oder H67 nicht übertakten kannst ausser eine stelle den BlCK erhöhen.
> wobei würde dir er zum H67 raten der hat 8PCI-e lane´s der H61 nur 4 auch wen das beim Falten nicht so die große rolle spielt.
> mit den i7 2600 @Stock kannst du prima BigWu falten, der macht da so um die 27000PPD etwa so viel wie ein i7 920 @ 3,9GHZ


 
Dem kann ich mich maximal anschliessen
Eine besonders stromsparende Lösung wäre allenfalls *KEINE* GraKa (also die OnChip-Lösung die unter H67 zur Verfügung steht) und nur mit der CPU falten

Ich meinerseits spiele mit dem Gedanken allenfalls ein Sys. mit dem kommenden Z68 aufzubauen


----------



## Schmicki (20. April 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Mein 2600k lief bis heute 100mhz unter Stock da er sonst mit Boxed zu heiß wurde. Hat bei den blöden bigs 19k gemacht und sonst so 27k. Es gibt doch auch itx boards mit p chipsatz oder nicht?


 


acer86 schrieb:


> der i7 2600 ohne K sollte reichen da du mit den H61 oder H67 nicht übertakten kannst auser eine stelle den BlCK erhöhen.



Bis jetzt gibt es noch keine mini-ITX Boards mit PXX Chipsatz.
Ich habe mal geguckt, was Intel zum H67 sagt:


> Geeignet für die zweite Generation der Intel® Core™ Prozessoren mit Intel® Turbo-Boost-Technik 2.0... Der Intel® H67 Express-Chipsatz unterstützt auch die Übertaktungsfunktionen von Intel® Core™ Prozessoren der zweiten Generation mit freiem Multiplikator.


Das hört sich doch gut an, oder?



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich maximal anschliessen
> Eine besonders stromsparende Lösung wäre allenfalls *KEINE* GraKa (also die OnChip-Lösung die unter H67 zur Verfügung steht) und nur mit der CPU falten



Die Onchip-Lösung werde ich auf jeden Fall auch ausprobieren, aber die vorhandene GTS450 ist ja auch nicht so leistungshungrig.


----------



## acer86 (20. April 2011)

der CPU an sich ist mit den H67 chipsatz nur mit BLCK zu übertakten und das ist limitiert von 100MHZ Stock auf 110Mhz 
Der Multi des CPU´s lässt sich nicht ändern auch nicht mit K modellen.

das einzige was sich OC´n lässt mit den H67 ist die Interne GPU des Cpu´s

ASUS P8H67-M EVO (Intel H67) : BIOS - Review Hartware.net


----------



## Schmicki (20. April 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> das einzige was sich OC´n lässt mit den H67 ist die Interne GPU des Cpu´s



Na toll! Das ist natürlich der Wahnsinn! Die interne GPU übertakten, krass! 

Ich denke mal, der i7 auf Normaltakt geht schon gut ab. Aber wenn man schon so einen fetten Boliden hat, würde man auch gerne noch was tunen. Andererseits weiss ich nicht, wie weit ich die Temperaturen in dem winzigen Lian Li gedrückt bekomme. Die 95 Watt wollen ja auch gekühlt werden und das bitte so leise wie möglich. Von den Herstellern gibt es auch keine Anzeichen, ob und wann ein P67 mini-ITX Board rauskommt. Also für mich würde es auch ein H67 Board tun. Jetzt muss nur noch die Corsair H60 Kühlung verfügbar sein...


----------



## nfsgame (20. April 2011)

Mal sehen, vielleicht leg ich mir auch wieder nen kleinen Faltserver mit nem 2600K im mini-ITX Haus zu. 

Müsste ich dann nur so leise wie möglich bekommen. Mein T61 legt die Messlatte ganz schön hoch.


----------



## acer86 (20. April 2011)

ich denk mal mit den Stock takt bzw 100Mhz mehr über BLCK solltest du gerade noch gute werte bei einer Erträglich Lautstärke erreichen können mit der H60, den es ist fraglich ob überhaupt noch ITX Boards kommen mit P67 oder Z68 Chipsatz.

die 95Watt TDP sollte die H60 auch in den Kleinen Gehäuse gut in den griff bekommen, bei OC sollte das aber schon sehr eng werden auch wen die SB´s nicht so warm werden bei OC wie die alten i7´ns.

bekommst du den Radi mit Lüfter ins Gehäuse rein?

@nfsgame

Leiser gehst immer aber kommt drauf an was du Ausgeben willst, z.b. ein ITX Board mit i7 2600 und ner externen Wakü mit ein 3X140 Radi (oder wen du viel platz und geld hast eine Reihe passiv wasserkühler) und da rauf ein paar leise lüfter die nur mit 5V laufen dazu noch ein passiv netzteil oder semi passiv dan ist die kiste schon fast unhörbar leise


----------



## Schmicki (20. April 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> bekommst du den Radi mit Lüfter ins Gehäuse rein?



Das denke ich schon. Wenn das Laufwerk rausfliegt hätte ich dort genug Platz, um den Radi mit Lüfter (zusammen 52 mm dick) zu verbauen. Muss ich nur zusehen, wie ich ein anständiges Loch in den Deckel des Lian Li bekomme. Im vorderen Bereich des Gehäuses wird es wohl zu eng werden. Die Kabel vom Netzteil brauchen auch ihren Platz. Ach ja, die Schläuche von der H60 wollen ja auch noch Platz haben. Also wird wohl nur die Deckelvariante in Frage kommen. Zudem fände ich es optisch schöner, wenn die Front unangetastet bleibt. Corsair empfiehlt ja einen einblasenden Lüfter. In der Deckelvariante würde ich aber einen ausblasenden Lüfter bevorzugen. Ich könnte ja mit zwei Slim-Lüftern den Radi ins Sandwich nehmen, vielleicht steigt dadurch die Kühlleistung.

@nfsgame: Kauf dir lieber ein normales Gehäuse! Wenn ich auf Formfaktor ATX gesetzt hätte, würde die Kiste jetzt schon laufen!


----------



## acer86 (20. April 2011)

ja seh schon das passt nur da oben sonst müsstest du ein neues NT kaufen, mit den slim Lüftern ist nee gute Idee damit kannst du sicher noch was raus hohlen aus den radi und du bekommst mehr platz im innen raum.

ist halt immer sehr eng in so ein cube Gehäuse kenne das aus Erfahrung mit mein cube pc auch wen der auf m-atx gesetzt hat war es doch immer eine Riesen Aufwand was dran zu ändern wen man neue Hardware verbauen wollte.


----------



## p00nage (20. April 2011)

verwende halt sowas Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Blende Single (120)/Bricky-Black Phobya Blende Single (120)/Bricky-Black 38022 ich musste ja auch m-atx verwenden ... 

Bei mir gibts aber ehr mit der post Probleme ... Steht drauf kann um 19 uhr abholen und ist nix da, ne nette email hab ich denen aber geschrieben, weil wollen ja auch noch bis zu 42cent/min für nen anruf kassieren


----------



## Schmicki (20. April 2011)

@p00nage: Danke für den Link. Genau sowas suche ich! Ich hatte mir schon überlegt, was aus Hasenstallgitter zu basteln... 

Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass du deine Ware schnell bekommst. Ich kann es auch nie abwarten, wenn ich was bestelle. Wenn es sich dann noch verspätet, dann könnte ich ausflippen!


----------



## Schmicki (2. Mai 2011)

*Update: Neuteile für den Goliath im Zulauf!*

Heute habe ich eine erfreuliche Mail bekommen:


> Sehr geehrte(r) ...,
> 
> heute wurden von SNOGARD Computer GmbH Artikel Ihrer Bestellung vom April 29, 2011 versendet.
> 
> ...


Zwar komische Formulierung, aber auf den Inhalt des Päckchens kommt es an! 
Also geht es dem kleinen Lian Li bald an den Kragen! Damit die Operation am Gehäuse professionell abläuft, habe ich mir geeignetes Werkzeug zugelegt. Jetzt brauche ich nur noch Jemanden, der damit umgehen kann! 

Es sind natürlich noch weitere Komponenten auf der Reise zu mir. Es wird also langsam spannend!


----------



## Schmicki (4. Mai 2011)

*Update: Teile sind eingetroffen*

Heute ist ein freudiger Tag. So gut wie alle Teile sind für den Umbau eingetroffen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Somit kann es losgehen mit der Verwandlung des kleinen Goliath! Heute habe ich schon mal das Gehäuse entkernt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Somit kann der Goliath zur Zeit natürlich nicht falten, aber ich werde  versuchen den Umbau schnellstmöglich über die Bühne zu bringen. Ich muss  mir noch Gedanken machen, wie ich die Laufwerksblende an ihrem Platz  befestigt bekomme. Da jetzt kein Laufwerkkäfig mehr da ist, ist auch die  Halterung für die Laufwerksblende futsch.

Als nächstes wird am Gehäuse rumgedremelt. Hoffentlich gelingt mir die Operation. Bilder vom Schlachtfeld gibt es morgen!


----------



## p00nage (5. Mai 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Ich muss  mir noch Gedanken machen, wie ich die Laufwerksblende an ihrem Platz  befestigt bekomme. Da jetzt kein Laufwerkkäfig mehr da ist, ist auch die  Halterung für die Laufwerksblende futsch.


 
Dieses Problem kenn ich und besteht bei mir auch noch,  vorübergehend hab ich es mit gaffa tape gelöst


----------



## Schmicki (7. Mai 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Dieses Problem kenn ich und besteht bei mir auch noch,  vorübergehend hab ich es mit gaffa tape gelöst



Vorübergehend? Ja, ich kenne das! Nichts hält länger, als ein Provisorium!  Aber ich werde es genauso machen!

*Update: Gehäuse wurde durchlöchert*

Vorgestern habe ich mir das Gehäuse geschnappt und zum ersten Mal den Dremel benutzt. Würgt mich, aber ich habe ohne zu üben am Gehäuse rumgedoktort. Dafür ist es gar nicht mal so schlecht geworden! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit ich diesen Pfusch vertuschen kann, habe ich mir eine Phobia Radiatorblende gekauft. Hierbei ein Dank an p00nage. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit der Blende sieht es ganz vernünftig aus. Danach war das erste Probesitzen des Radiators angesagt. Dabei kam es zu den ersten Schweißausbrüchen, da ein Gewinde des Radiators schon beim ersten Reinschrauben der Schraube den Geist aufgab. Dabei war die Schraube nur handwarm angezogen worden. Die Materialanmutung der Corsair H60 ist im Ganzen nicht wirklich vertrauenserweckend. Ich befürchte, dass man die Kühlung kein zweites Mal verbauen kann. Egal, der Radiator passt an den angestammten Platz. Somit waren meine Bohr- und Fräßarbeiten erfolgreich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Nächstes geht es mit dem Motherboard weiter. Bleibt dran!


----------



## acer86 (7. Mai 2011)

das ist ja wieder mal extem eng bei dir im case 

aber die H60 ist wie für dein Case gemacht geht gerade so rein und bekommt noch Luft 7

bin mal gespannt auf die Kühlleistung und wie sich die Kühlung in Verbindung mit BigWu 24/7 schlägt


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Mai 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> das ist ja wieder mal extem eng bei dir im case



Dem kann ich mich maximal anschliessen 

Bin sehr gespannt ob die H60 da (im Betrieb) nicht Platzangst bekommt
Wo kommt eigentlich die Luft her die sie zum Kühlen rausbläst (oder bläst sie ein??)


----------



## acer86 (7. Mai 2011)

@Bumble so wie die Lüfter jetzt angeordnet sind bei ihm blasen sie alle Raus, man kan es erkennen an den Pfeilen auf den Lüfter des Radi´s wen man das bild vergrößert, und der Lüfter an der Rechten Seite bläst auch nach draußen

@Schmicki 
hat das Gehäuse genug Öffnungen um auch genug luft für den radi und NT bereit zu stellen? 

sonst gibt es noch Unterdruck


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Mai 2011)

Bild vergrössert .... gesehen 

Und ja, genau wegen "Unterdruck" hatte ich gefragt


----------



## Schmicki (7. Mai 2011)

Ja, das ist schon eine verdammt enge Kiste! Aber ich wollte es ja so haben!
Was die Lüfter angeht. Der Lüfter am Radi bläst natürlich nach draußen. Der Gehäuselüfter in der Front bläst nach innen. Öffnungen gibt es am Gehäuse genug. An den Seitenblechen gibt es im unteren Bereich großzügige Luftschlitze. Daran sollte es nicht scheitern. Es wird wirklich verdammt eng und ich hoffe den i7@stock (mehr geht ja mit dem Board sowieso nicht) auf eine angenehme Temperatur halten zu können. Die Graka wird schonmal nicht eingebaut. Da kann ich mir die Abwärme schonmal sparen. Ich bin beim Zusammenbau - Bilder folgen!


----------



## Schmicki (7. Mai 2011)

*Update: Goliath wird wieder zusammengesetzt!*

Nach dem Probesitzen des Radiators ging es zügig zum Befüllen des Gehäuses. Ich habe mich dem Mainboard zugewendet und vor dem Verschrauben mit der Gehäuserückwand, die Backplate der Corsair H60 montiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei geht es verdammt eng zu. Zwischen den Ram-Bänken, Graka-Slot und Montierung für die H60 ist nicht viel Platz. Als nächstes kam das Herzstück an seinen Platz, dicht gefolgt von der Corsair CPU-Kühler-Pumpen-Kombination.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war schon eine fummelige Angelegenheit, bis das Ding an seinem Platz war. Die doch sehr störrische Verschlauchung lässt nicht viel Spielraum. Die Schläuche lassen sich nicht in Form bringen. So ist immer Spannung auf dem ganzen System. Gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Ich habe den Kühlkörper schön fest auf die CPU geschraubt und hoffe, dass trotz Spannung alles an seinem Platz bleibt. Wie man erkennen kann, habe ich auf dem Radiator einen be quiet! Silent Wings 1350 U/min geschraubt, da mir der mitgelieferte Lüfter mit 1700 U/min nicht in mein Silent-Konzept passt.

Als Nächstes werde ich das Netzteil verbauen und alles verkabeln. Langsam geht es in den Schlußspurt. Bilder folgen.


----------



## shorty71 (7. Mai 2011)

Sehr Geiles Sys.! Gefällt mir gut.


----------



## acer86 (7. Mai 2011)

Wen ich das so sehen bei dir könnte ich echt schwach werden und mir auch ein ITX BigWu falter bauen 

ob die H60 in ein Silverstone  SG06 rein passt? das wäre meine wahl für mein ITX System


----------



## Schmicki (8. Mai 2011)

*Update: Goliath wird zum Leben erweckt!*

Gestern war es endlich soweit. Nachdem ich das Mainboard verkabelt und das Netzteil an seinen Platz gezwängt hatte, konnte es mit dem ersten Start beginnen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im oberen und mittleren Bereich ist es richtig voll geworden. Die Kabel klemmen zwischen Netzteil und Gehäuselüfter. Jetzt sieht man auch, dass durch die Schläuche des Radiators der Radiator nur an einer bestimmten Stelle in den ganzen Wust passt. Im unteren Bereich des Gehäuses ist dagegen genug Platz für eine Graka. Zur Installation habe ich das interne DVD-Laufwerk über die Laufwerksöffnung mit dem Mainboard verbunden. Theoretisch könnte man ein Laufwerk im unteren Bereich des Gehäuses einbauen, aber ich wollte mir auf keinen Fall die Vorderseite versauen.
Nach dem ersten Starten begrüßt mich EFI. Sieht schon schicker aus als das olle BIOS. Leider kann man nicht viel bei dem Mainboard einstellen, aber das wusste ich auch schon vorher. Also schnell alle Einstellungen durchgegangen und danach WIN 7 HP 64-bit installiert. Alles lief reibungslos und schon bald konnte ich den SMP-Client einrichten und den ersten Falttest beginnen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Was bringt der neue Goliath?
*
Zum Testen habe ich bis jetzt nur "normale" SMP A3 WUs gefaltet, da das Mainboard keine Übertaktung zulässt läuft der i7-2600K mit 3,4 GHz:
P6972 | 20500 PPD | 3:01 TPF | 4300 Punkte

Wenn er den Testlauf fehlerfrei überstanden hat, dann wird auf BIG-WU umgestellt.


*Wie warm wird die CPU?*

Eine spannende Frage, was die Corsair H60 in so einem engen Gehäuse bringt. Zumal der Radiatorlüfter nur mit 1350 U/min und der Gehäuselüfter mit 800 U/min läuft.
IDLE: 28 °C

FOLDING: max. 62 °C bei einer Raumtemperatur von 26 °C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Wie laut ist der Goliath?*

Das System ist flüsterleise! Nur ein leichtes Rauschen der Lüfter ist zu hören. Man könnte mit dem Kopf auf der Tastatur direkt neben dem Gehäuse schlafen. 


*Was verbraucht der Goliath?*

Mir war schon klar, dass das System eine gutes Punkte/Watt Verhältnis hat. Aber *120* Watt beim Falten ist der Hammer!


*Fazit:*

Der kleine Goliath ist groß geworden! Die ersten Testergebnisse bestätigen meine Entscheidung auf CPU-Folding zu wechseln. Die GTS450 war nicht schlecht und ist für Gelegenheitsfalter die Einstiegskarte in die Faltwelt. Die GPU WUs sind meist klein und haben eine lange Deadline. Da ich aber den Goliath sowieso 24/7 laufen habe, war ich mit der Punkteausbeute der Grafikkarte nicht mehr zufrieden. Daher bin ich auf eine potente CPU gewechselt und habe auch keine Probleme mit den langen Faltzeiten einer BIG-WU.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Mai 2011)

Cooler Falter.  Viel Spass mit deinem neuen Faltknecht.


----------



## shorty71 (8. Mai 2011)

Das perfekte Falt-System - Sparsam und effizient.
Wenn Bulldozer nicht die erhoffte Leistung bringt, stell ich mir auch zwei Sandy Systeme ins Arbeitszimmer.
Alles toll umgesetzt, besonders die Wakü gefällt.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Mai 2011)

Sieht SPITZE aus 

Und auch die Temp's sind "gesund"
Btw. die alte G15er auf deinem Schreibtisch gefällt mir sehr


----------



## acer86 (8. Mai 2011)

Ein Schönes System 

und die Temp´s bleiben erstaunlich niedrig trotz des mangelnden Platzes im Case 

bin gespannt wie viel PPD er bei BigWu´s macht


----------



## Schmicki (8. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Cooler Falter.  Viel Spass mit deinem neuen Faltknecht.


Danke! Neu ist der Faltknecht nicht, aber "aufgepimpt". 




shorty71 schrieb:


> Das perfekte Falt-System - Sparsam und effizient.


Davon bin ich auch begeistert. Natürlich treibt ein i7-2600K mit passender Kühlung die Anschaffungskosten in die Höhe. Aber so kann man mit dem Faltserver auch noch was anderes machen, außer Falten. Vorher bei dem Atom war das Arbeiten doch sehr zäh.



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Sieht SPITZE aus
> 
> Und auch die Temp's sind "gesund"
> Btw. die alte G15er auf deinem Schreibtisch gefällt mir sehr


Ja, die G15 leistet mir schon seit Jahren treue Dienste. Habe sie mir nur wegen dem Display und den beleuchteten Tasten gekauft. Aber ich finde die Tastatur wirklich super und will nichts anderes mehr haben. Naja, vielleicht die G19! 



acer86 schrieb:


> Ein Schönes System
> 
> und die Temp´s bleiben erstaunlich niedrig trotz des mangelnden Platzes im Case
> 
> bin gespannt wie viel PPD er bei BigWu´s macht



Die Temperaturen gehen noch. Aber noch sind es hier in der Bude keine 30 °C. Dann wird sich zeigen, was die Kühlung kann. Aber dann werde ich wohl sowieso den PC ausmachen, sonst ist es hier unterm Dach nicht auszuhalten. Ich werde in Kürze auf BIG-WUs umstellen. Das System hat jetzt seinen 24h-Testlauf überstanden.

Danke für euren Zuspruch und eure Tipps.


----------



## Schmicki (14. Mai 2011)

*Update: Die erste BIG WU ist durch!
*
Der kleine, große Goliath faltet jetzt schon eine Woche in der neuen Ausbaustufe. Heute morgen ist er auch mit der ersten BIG WU fertig geworden. Also wird es Zeit ein erstes Résumé abzugeben:

Bei normalen SMP WUs schwankt die Ausbeute zwischen *15500 - 20900 PPD*. Da war aber auch ein grottenschlechtes Projekt dabei: P6951 mit sehr niedrigen Basispunkten.

Bei der ersten BIG WU (P6901) erreichte der Goliath *30300 PPD* mit einer TPF von 34:30 min. Bei den Werten sind gelegentliche Surf-Sessions mit enthalten.

Die Temperaturen sind etwas gesunken auf dauerhaft unter 60 °C. Ich denke, die Wärmeleitpaste braucht ihre Zeit bis sie "eingefahren" ist. Ich bin restlos begeistert, was der i7-2600K@Stock so wegfaltet. Klar, übertaktet würde noch mehr gehen, aber so bleibt das System schön kühl, leise und verbraucht wenig Strom. Was will man mehr? 

Hier noch die Work Unit History:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Mai 2011)

Na das ist doch


----------



## acer86 (14. Mai 2011)

das löst bei mir den "Will haben Effekt aus"

30300PPD@Stock und dan nur 120Watt, ist einfach nur der Hammer. 

von den Rechner 4 Stück und du machst nicht mal mit 500Watt über 100000PPD, und das allerbeste dran die 4 ITX Rechner nehmen nur platz von ein Bigtower weg.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Mai 2011)

Dann mal ran . Wenn sich 20 Leute so einen Knecht hinstellen und 24/7 laufen lassen gäbe das einen ordentlichen Schub!


----------



## LuXTuX (19. Mai 2011)

hmm, bin da echt am überlegen das Teil nachzubauen. Allerdings billiges Gehäuse ohne Seitenwand mis(t)braucht als Monitorständer 
nur doof, das ich kein geld für neue hardware habe 

Dann könnte ich auch endlich wieder Linux nutzen zum falten


----------



## RG Now66 (27. Juni 2011)

wow ein super System...  
Bin am überlegen es auch zum Falten zu rekrutieren 
..............


----------



## Schmicki (27. Juni 2011)

Danke! 

Der Kleine macht bis jetzt seine Arbeit sehr gut. Kein einziger Absturz, keine Probleme beim Falten. Bei den kommenden heißen Sommertagen kann die Kühlung zeigen, was sie kann. Im Moment sind es 27 °C in der Bude und der Prozzi ist knapp 63 °C warm. Noch ist alles im grünen und vorallem leisen Bereich. Der Lüfter läuft aber schon auf voller Kraft. Daher würde ich bei einem Nachbau auf einen schnelleren Lüfter mit Lüftersteuerung setzen. Dann kann man bei Bedarf einen Gang hochschalten. Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem PC und erfreue mich jeden Tag an dem knuffigen Gehäuse. Besonders gut finde ich, dass kaum Kunststoff am Alu-Gehäuse verbaut worden ist.


----------



## Malkolm (27. Juni 2011)

Wie würde sich das PPD/Watt Verhältnis denn ändern bei leichtem bis moderatem OC? Wieviel Aufpreis für das Board würde das denn kosten?


----------



## p00nage (27. Juni 2011)

Mainboards/ITX-/DTX-Mainboards Sockel-1155, Z68 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

soweit ich gesehen hab sind das die einzigen 2 itx boards ab 140€ mit denen man oc betreiben kann. m-atx wäre die auswahl größer und um einiges günstiger ab 98€


----------



## Z28LET (28. Juni 2011)

Ist es nicht bei manchen H67 Boards möglich, bei "K" CPUs den Multiplikator und die Spannung zu ändern.
Ich meine mal was gelesen zu haben, dass es manche Boards können. Aber halt nicht alle.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juni 2011)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Ist es nicht bei manchen H67 Boards möglich, bei "K" CPUs den Multiplikator und die Spannung zu ändern.



Meines Wissens gibt es keine H67-Boards die das (Multi verändern) zulassen


----------



## fornax7.10 (28. Juni 2011)

Du kannst den Multi auf den max. möglichen Turbo setzten. (glaub ich...)

@TE: Du kannst ja mal etwas Undervolten(falls das Board das mitmacht) ...mal schauen wieviel @ Stock möglich ist

...Achja und dein Rechner ist echt klasse!


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juni 2011)

fornax7.10 schrieb:


> Du kannst den Multi auf den max. möglichen Turbo setzten. (glaub ich...)



Da hast du natürlich recht
Insofern solltest du einen 2600er auf (max. Turbo) x38 setzen können; wenn ich mich richtig erinnere


----------



## p00nage (28. Juni 2011)

aber läuft er bei 100% load net eh im turbo ? also sollte es ja im endeffekt nichts bringen oder?

ASRock Z68 Pro3-M, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland als u-atx oder als normal atx ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland wäre interessant für cpu only falten


----------



## fornax7.10 (28. Juni 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> aber läuft er bei 100% load net eh im turbo ? also sollte es ja im endeffekt nichts bringen oder?



Da hast du Recht!

Aber ich hoffe mal das man die Spannungen ein wenig anpassen kann, ansonsten halt für 149€ nen z68 mini-itx-board kaufen


----------



## Schmicki (28. Juni 2011)

Ja, mit Boards im miniITX-Bereich sieht es immer mau aus. Zudem sind sie vergleichsweise teuer. Das Z68 wäre natürlich eine gute Wahl, aber als ich mir den PC zusammengestellt habe, gab es noch kein Z68 für miniITX. Ich konnte natürlich auch nicht länger warten, das war unmöglich!  Übertakten will ich dem Kleinen auch nicht zumuten, dafür ist meine Silentkühlung zu schwach. Aber Undervolten wäre interessant.

Überhaupt ist ein miniITX-System verhältnismäßig teuer. Da stellt sich die grundsätzliche Frage, ob man nicht besser auf µATX oder ATX setzen soll. Das gesparte Geld kann man in bessere Hardware investieren.


----------



## acer86 (28. Juni 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Ja, mit Boards im miniITX-Bereich sieht es immer mau aus. Zudem sind sie vergleichsweise teuer. Das Z68 wäre natürlich eine gute Wahl, aber als ich mir den PC zusammengestellt habe, gab es noch kein Z68 für miniITX. Ich konnte natürlich auch nicht länger warten, das war unmöglich!  Übertakten will ich dem Kleinen auch nicht zumuten, dafür ist meine Silentkühlung zu schwach. Aber Undervolten wäre interessant.
> 
> Überhaupt ist ein miniITX-System verhältnismäßig teuer. Da stellt sich die grundsätzliche Frage, ob man nicht besser auf µATX oder ATX setzen soll. Das gesparte Geld kann man in bessere Hardware investieren.



Wobei wen man nur ein Htpc bauen will oder ein Sparsamen Falter wie du, dan kommt maximal noch ein µAtx an die Energie Effizienz heran, den nur fürs GPU only falten sind auf ein ATX MB auch schon wieder zu viele Komponenten die sinnlos mitlaufen müssen.
mein nächster Falter wird auf jedenfalls ein mini ITX Falter, einfach schön kompakt leise und Sparsam.


----------



## fornax7.10 (28. Juni 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Schmicki schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ja, mit Boards im miniITX-Bereich sieht es immer  mau aus. Zudem sind sie vergleichsweise teuer. Das Z68 wäre natürlich  eine gute Wahl, aber als ich mir den PC zusammengestellt habe, gab es  noch kein Z68 für miniITX. Ich konnte natürlich auch nicht länger  warten, das war unmöglich!  Übertakten will ich dem Kleinen auch nicht  zumuten, dafür ist meine Silentkühlung zu schwach. Aber Undervolten  wäre interessant.
> ...



...soviel teurer (wenn überhaupt) ist ein mini-itx-system garnicht! 

aber es hat eindeutig mehr Stil als ein ATX! denn aus nem ATX will man immer noch mehr Leistung holen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Juni 2011)

Wen ich meinen Faltserver ersetzten müsste, gäbe es sehr wahrscheinlich ein System mit einem µAtx-Board > würde noch in mein Lian Li-Gehäuse passen.


----------



## Schmicki (28. Juni 2011)

Gut gut, ich will auch niemanden ein miniITX-System ausreden. Man hat auf jeden Fall mehr Bastelspaß!

Ich freue mich über das Interesse an meinem kleinen Falter und vielleicht kann sich der ein oder andere Anregungen für sein eigenes Projekt holen.


----------



## fornax7.10 (28. Juni 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Ich freue mich über das Interesse an meinem kleinen Falter und vielleicht kann sich der ein oder andere Anregungen für sein eigenes Projekt holen.



Das habe ich schon längst! nur das Problem ist den Stromkonzern "Eltern" zu übereden


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juni 2011)

Müssen sie doch nicht wissen ...


Spoiler



doch, müssen sie


----------



## p00nage (29. Juni 2011)

tortzdem würde ich zu nem m-atx board raten und keinen itx board


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juni 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> tortzdem würde ich zu nem m-atx board raten und keinen itx board



Dem kann ich mich anschliessen; ohne wirklich dringenden Grund würde ich auch kein ITX nehmen sondern M-ATX


----------



## fornax7.10 (29. Juni 2011)

Jedem das Seine....                                       


Mini-ITX ist für sparsame 24/7-Falter am besten!






...mini-itx FTW!


----------



## p00nage (29. Juni 2011)

fornax7.10 schrieb:
			
		

> Jedem das Seine....
> 
> Mini-ITX ist für sparsame 24/7-Falter am besten!
> 
> ...mini-itx FTW!



Hast du dafür Erfahrungswerte ? Wäre ma interessant vom Verbrauch und ob das BIOS der itx boards noch mehr beschnitten ist.


----------



## fornax7.10 (29. Juni 2011)

Ne hab ich leider nicht aber ich gehe mal davon aus: ATX/m-ATX = größer --> mehr Bauteile --> mehr Verbrauch als ITX


----------



## p00nage (29. Juni 2011)

Dann wäre es aber sinnvoller die gesparten 40€ in nen geprüften 2600k zu stecken der mit wenig Spannung läuft  aber selbst bei m-ATX fehlen schon wichtige oc Einstellungen.


----------



## fornax7.10 (29. Juni 2011)

Ich hab ja auch gesagt sparsamer 24/7-Falter! (selbst ich kann bei meinem itx-board die Spannung der CPU senken! (siehe sig), ...aber nicht erhöhen)


----------



## p00nage (29. Juni 2011)

fornax7.10 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch gesagt sparsamer 24/7-Falter! (selbst ich kann bei meinem itx-board die Spannung der CPU senken! (siehe sig), ...aber nicht erhöhen)


 
Und wenn du ihn ganz ausmachst verbauchst 0 watt ^^ Ich denke nen gewisses maß an oc kann durchaus sinnvoll sein, gibt ja einige die mit wenig volt 4,5Ghz + betreiben ... ich hatte mit der Cpu leier nicht so viel Glück.

Mach aber zz unter VM 50-51k ppd mit CPU only, leider hab ich meinen "Verbrauchsmesser" verlegt und ka wo ich den hin hab ...

Wie gesagt mir kommts dann eher auf ppd/watt/anschaffungspreis an

aber des ganze hier trifftet vom Thread ab und lass und solche diskussionen dann lieber in der ruka führen.


----------



## fornax7.10 (29. Juni 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Wie gesagt mir kommts dann eher auf ppd/watt/anschaffungspreis an



nicht nur dir!

...und entweder schaut man wieviel oc@stock-voltage geht oder eben wieviel uc@stock-takt geht


----------



## p00nage (29. Juni 2011)

fornax7.10 schrieb:


> nicht nur dir!
> 
> ...und entweder schaut man wieviel oc@stock-voltage geht oder eben wieviel uc@stock-takt geht



wie gesagt stock muss nicht immer interessant sein  er macht 30k ppd ich mach 50k ppd  und denke nicht das mein verbrauch um 60% höher ist


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juni 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> aber des ganze hier driftet vom Thread ab und lass und solche diskussionen dann lieber in der ruka führen.



Absolut deiner Meinung


----------



## fornax7.10 (1. Juli 2011)

Hey Schmicki, haste jetzt mal geschaut ob du die vcore senken/erhöhen kannst?


----------



## Schmicki (2. Juli 2011)

Hi fornax7.10,

ich warte bis heute Mittag, dann ist die BIG durch. Danach werde ich mal bei der EFI vorbeischauen, was sich so einstellen lässt. 

EDIT:

Also im EFI kann man den Multiplikator zwischen 16-34 einstellen. Das hatte ich mir ja schon gedacht. Nach etwas gefummel kann man auch die Vcore einstellen. Habe mal etwas runtergeregelt und teste die Stabilität. Werde aber nicht zu weit runter gehen, da ich den Falter meistens unbeaufsichtigt lasse und da kann ich Abstürze nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## RG Now66 (6. September 2011)

Hey Schmicki,
Ich hab ein änliches Faltsystem und wollt mal fragen welche Vcore spannung du momentan eingestellt hast?
Muss die Spannungen runterschrauben und wollte mal wissen wo die "Faltstabilität" aufhört


----------



## Schmicki (6. September 2011)

Hi RG Now66,

das wüsste ich auch gerne! 

Ich habe bis jetzt die Vcore nicht verändert. Hatte bis jetzt keine Lust die Stabilität zu testen. Was ich aber bei den Standartwerten sagen kann, die Kiste läuft 100% stabil. Bis jetzt kein Freeze, Absturz, Blue-screen. Stabiler Betrieb ist mir auch sehr wichtig, da die Kiste meistens unbeaufsichtigt rödelt. Wer hat denn einen Richtwert, um wieviel Watt die Leistungsaufnahme sinkt beim Undervolten? Dann könnte ich es mir nochmal überlegen mich damit zu beschäftigen und auch das Risiko einzugehen WUs zu verlieren.


----------



## acer86 (6. September 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Hi RG Now66,
> 
> das wüsste ich auch gerne!
> 
> Ich habe bis jetzt die Vcore nicht verändert. Hatte bis jetzt keine Lust die Stabilität zu testen. Was ich aber bei den Standartwerten sagen kann, die Kiste läuft 100% stabil. Bis jetzt kein Freeze, Absturz, Blue-screen. Stabiler Betrieb ist mir auch sehr wichtig, da die Kiste meistens unbeaufsichtigt rödelt. Wer hat denn einen Richtwert, um wieviel Watt die Leistungsaufnahme sinkt beim Undervolten? Dann könnte ich es mir nochmal überlegen mich damit zu beschäftigen und auch das Risiko einzugehen WUs zu verlieren.



es bringt wirklich sehr viel, z.b. getestet an mein i7 920 Stock Spannung 1,22V gesamt System CPU only Falten Ca.185W wen ich ihn auf 0,95V Untervolte verbraucht er beim Falten noch 147W bei gleicher Stabilität und deutlich weniger Wärme, mein Wakü Lüfter auf den Radi gehen nur alle 1h mal für 5min an und ansonsten reicht die Passiv Kühlwirkung aus.

Edit: momentan hab ich ihn auf 3,61Ghz übertaktet aber er läuft mit nur 1,13V, damit braucht er in etwa so viel strom wie mit Standard einstellung aber bei Deutlich gesteigerter Falltleistung.


----------



## RG Now66 (6. September 2011)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten,
werde mal versuchen wie weit man undervolten kann ohne Mist zubaun


----------



## acer86 (6. September 2011)

ja einfach ran tasten hab ich auch so gemacht, wen dir die Wu´s zu schade sind kannste auch zum testen wie weit du kommst Prime nehmen.

kan nix Passieren bis auf das es ein bluscreen geben wird wen du zu weit runter gehst.


----------



## Schmicki (9. September 2011)

*Update 09.09.2011: Goliath undervolting

*Heute beschäftige ich mich mal mit dem Herabsetzen der Prozessorspannung. Das Thema hat mich dann doch interessiert, da beim 24/7-Falten jedes Watt zählt. Zudem winkt eine Verringerung der Abwärme.

Zuerst habe ich mich im EFI umgesehen und festgestellt, dass ich den Vcore-offset einstellen kann aber nicht direkt den Vcore.
Los ging es bei einem Vcore von 1,165 V. In kleinen Schritten senkte ich die Vcore und machte einen Falttest.
Angekommen bin ich jetzt bei 1,07 V.

1


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das bisherige Ergebnis ist beeindruckend.

*Hier die Daten bei Standardeinstellungen:*
Vcore: 1,165 V
Gesamtverbrauch: 120 W
CPU-Temperatur beim Falten: 57 °C

*und nun die Daten beim Undervolten:*
Vcore: 1,07 V
Gesamtverbrauch: 95 W   -25 W
CPU-Temperatur beim Falten: 50 °C    -7 °C

Das hat sich doch schon mal gelohnt! 

Was ich nur ein bisschen komisch finde, sind die Werte die CPU-Z und Core Temp auslesen.

Im Idle sieht es so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber achtet mal auf die Vcore beim Falten: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So, wer hat noch Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem Undervolting vom i7-2600(k)? Ich habe gelesen, dass die magische Grenze bei ca. 1,04 V liegt. Wer bietet weniger?


----------



## Bumblebee (9. September 2011)

Im Bezug auf den Screenie ( und die über 1.47 V im CPU-z bzw. 1.256 V im Core-Temp) wie hast du die *Vcore: 1,07 V* verifiziert??


----------



## Schmicki (9. September 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Im Bezug auf den Screenie ( und die über 1.47 V im CPU-z bzw. 1.256 V im Core-Temp) wie hast du die *Vcore: 1,07 V* verifiziert??



Da muss ich mich auf das EFI verlassen (siehe 1. Screenshot). Denn CPU-Z, Core Temp oder auch Speedfan sagen alle was anderes.  Core Temp zeigt bei Last immer 1,256 V an, unabhängig von der eingestellten Spannung. Bei Standardspannung hat CPU-Z sogar über 1,6 V angezeigt. Ich denke mal, da wäre mir die CPU schon längst abgeraucht!


----------



## acer86 (9. September 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Da muss ich mich auf das EFI verlassen (siehe 1. Screenshot). Denn CPU-Z, Core Temp oder auch Speedfan sagen alle was anderes.  Core Temp zeigt bei Last immer 1,256 V an, unabhängig von der eingestellten Spannung. Bei Standardspannung hat CPU-Z sogar über 1,6 V angezeigt. Ich denke mal, da wäre mir die CPU schon längst abgeraucht!


 
Gibt es da noch eine Verstellbaren Turbo Vcore beim EFI?  (das er beim Turbo boost mit den Vcore nicht so hoch geht)

ich denk mal die grenze wird bei dir unter 0,99x V liegen bei dein CPU, z.b. mein 920er läuft mit der Vcore Einstellung beim falten die er sonst nur im leer lauf hatte in der niedrigsten Speedstep Einstellung 0,95V 

hat aber schon sehr viel gebracht bei dir, nur noch 95Watt!!!!    bei wie viel PPD? Faltest du noch Big??


----------



## Schmicki (9. September 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Gibt es da noch eine Verstellbaren Turbo Vcore beim EFI?  (das er beim Turbo boost mit den Vcore nicht so hoch geht)



Daran habe ich auch gedacht und den Turbo ausgemacht. Mit dem gleichen Ergebnis. Der Turbo sollte ja bei voller Auslastung keine Rolle spielen, die PPD bleibt jedenfalls gleich.




acer86 schrieb:


> hat aber schon sehr viel gebracht bei dir, nur noch 95Watt!!!!    bei wie viel PPD? Faltest du noch Big??



Ja, der Verbrauch lässt sich schon sehen. Natürlich wird noch BIGs gefaltet. Habe nur zum testen der Vcore auf SMP umgestellt.

Punkteausbeute i7-2600k@stock:
SMP: P6990   18400 PPD
SMP: P7132   20600 PPD

BIG: P2684   21600 PPD
BIG: P6900   24300 PPD

Die Punkte bewegen sich immer in diesem Rahmen, abhängig von der WU. Durch die BIG-Punktereduktion fehlen 6000 PPD. Leider konnte ich die fetten Punkte nicht lange genießen.


----------



## acer86 (14. September 2011)

Konntest du noch weiter Runter gehen mit den Vcore? 

Würde mich mal interessieren wie weit man den SB Untervolten kan und was so ein ITX System dan noch so Verbraucht.


----------



## Schmicki (14. September 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Konntest du noch weiter Runter gehen mit den Vcore?
> 
> Würde mich mal interessieren wie weit man den SB Untervolten kan und was so ein ITX System dan noch so Verbraucht.


 
Im Moment habe ich wieder auf BIG-WUs umgestellt und lasse die Kiste mit einem Verbrauch von 95 Watt falten. Am Wochenende habe ich zwar wenig Zeit, aber vielleicht kann ich dann noch eine Testphase starten. Da es dich so sehr interessiert, werde ich auf jeden Fall mal ausloten, wie weit die Vcore gesenkt werden kann.  Ob es schon am WE klappt, kann ich aber nicht versprechen.

Bis jetzt habe ich folgende Beobachtungen gemacht:
+ 95 Watt Gesamtverbrauch Goliath
+ geringere CPU-Temperaturen

- ohne Turbo sinkt die Faltleistung um 1000 PPD
- durch die geringere Abwärme ändert sich anscheinend der Druck im Leitungssystem der H60, was ein hörbares "Rasseln" hervorruft. Ursache ist wahrscheinlich die Pumpe. Bei ansteigender Prozessortemperatur verschwindet das Geräuch.


----------



## Schmicki (25. September 2011)

*Update 25.09.2011: Undervolten Teil II*

Gestern und heute habe ich etwas Zeit gefunden, um den i7-2600k spannungstechnisch auf Diät zu setzen. Hier zusammengefasst meine Ergebnisse:

*Ausgangslage nach erstem Faltstabilen-Undervolting vom 09.09.2011:*
Vcore: 1,07 V ohne Turbo
Gesamtverbrauch: 95 W
CPU-Temperatur beim Falten: 50 °C

*Minimal erreichte Spannung:*
Vcore: 1,03 V ohne Turbo
Gesamtverbrauch IDLE: 35 W
 Gesamtverbrauch LAST: 89 W

Unter 1,03 V gab es direkt beim Starten von Windows einen Bluescreen. Aber auch die 1,03 V ware nicht faltstabil. Nach knapp einen Tag SMP-Falten, gab es einen Bluescreen. Zudem wollte ich auf den Turbo nicht verzichten, der ein Punkteplus von 1000 PPD bedeutet. Also habe ich auf 1,03 V mit Turbo gestellt und wieder auf BIG-WUs gewechselt. Leider gab es sofort einen Absturz des A5-Cores. Auch nach einem Neustart mit 1,04 V mit Turbo verweigerte F@H seine Tätigkeit. Erst bei 1,05 V mit Turbo konnte ich den PC zum falten bewegen. Der Langzeittest läuft.

*Die aktuellen Werte sind:*
Vcore: 1,05 V mit Turbo
Gesamtverbrauch IDLE: 35 W
  Gesamtverbrauch LAST: 95 W
CPU-Temperatur beim Falten: 50 °C


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. September 2011)

hey Schmicki ich will mir auch so ein kleinen "Goliath" aufbauen. Das Gehäuse soll auch ein Q11 werden. 
Ich will eine H5 einbauen, allerdings nicht wie du den Radi in den Deckel setzen, sondern vorne an de Position des Gehäuselüfters. 
Von den Abmassen her würde es schon extrem eng werden (habe das Case noch nicht hier), was mir aber mehr Kopfzerbrehen bereitet, ist die Montage an dieser Position. 
hast du das evtl bereits ausprobiert und kannst etwas dazu sagen, oder hast du das erst gar nicht in Betracht gezogen? 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Schmicki (25. September 2011)

@Nichtraucher91

Ich hatte mir auch Gedanken gemacht, ob ich den Radi vorne an den Gehäuselüfter schnalle. Aber da es sich um einen 140 mm Lüfter handelt, müsste man mit einem Adapterstück arbeiten. Damit würde noch weniger Platz zwischen Netzteil und vordere Lüfterhalterung bleiben.

Guckstu hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man mit einem ATX-Netzteil arbeitet, wird es wohl nicht passen. Entweder benutzt man ein kleineres Netzteil oder man muss die Frontlüfterhalterung rausbohren (mit Nieten befestigt). Danach ein Loch in die Gehäusefront schneiden und dort den Lüfter mit Radi befestigen. Dann hat man gut 2,5 cm Platz gewonnen. Dann könnte es passen. War für mich aber keine Option, da ich das Gehäuse besonders an der Front nicht verschandeln wollte. Oben auf dem Deckel gefiel es mir einfach besser. Aber es gibt ja noch andere Lian Li Gehäuse mit ein wenig mehr Platz. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, werde ich mir nie mehr so ein kleines Gehäuse kaufen. Schon das Aufschrauben der Seitenwand mit 8 winzigen Kreuzschlitzschrauben ist eine Qual.


----------



## Wolvie (10. Oktober 2011)

Duuu Schmicki, ich hab da mal ne Frage:

Dein i7 hat eine TPF bei P.6900 von 34:30 und dabei biste noch gelegentlich im Netz unterwegs.
Sind die Daten noch aktuell? Bzw welches OS nutzst du? Win7?

Mein i7 läuft ebenfalls @Stock und ich surfe nicht nebenher, hab zudem einige Prozesse geschlossen die ich nicht benötige und komme nicht unter eine TPF von 35:00, bzw meine PPD liegen nur bei 22,4k. 
Deshalb wunder ich mich ein wenig..


----------



## Schmicki (10. Oktober 2011)

Duuu Wolvie, gerne beantworte ich deine Fragen.

Als Betriebssystem für den Falter ist Win 7 installiert. Zwar könnte man mit Linux noch ein paar Punkte rausreißen, aber ich war bist jetzt zu faul mich mit Linux zu befassen.

Was die TPF angeht, die variiert natürlich etwas - kommt auf die WU an.

Hier mal ein paar Werte aus der WU-History von HFM.net:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie du siehst, faltet der Goliath sehr stabil. Dabei lasse ich den PC fast immer in Ruhe. Sobald man mit dem PC arbeitet, reagiert der Client empfindlich. Da gehen die TPF in die Höhe. Ansonsten läuft der Prozzi@stock mit Turbo. Vielleicht holt der RAM noch ein paar Sekündchen raus. Sonst wüsste ich nicht, wieso dein i7 langsamer sein soll.


----------



## Wolvie (10. Oktober 2011)

Duuu Schmicki, das ist aber nett das du meine Fragen so gerne beantwortest xD

Mhm komisch... bei den PPD werd ich glatt neidisch... genauso bei den TPF. Vornhin war ich bei 34:53.
Der einzige Unterschied im RAM ist die Größe: Du hast 2*4GB, ich hab 2*2GB, aber ebenfalls 1333Mhz.
Ein 8GB Kit hab ich noch.. ich fahr die Falter mal runter und tausche die RAM-Riegel...


----------



## Schmicki (10. Oktober 2011)

Hey Wolvie! Ich glaube nicht, dass es an der Kapazität des Arbeitsspeichers liegt. Wenn, dann an der Taktung. Aber wenn du auch 1333 MHz RAM verbaut hast, dann kann es auch nicht am Arbeitsspeicher liegen. Was hast du denn noch für Programme nebenher laufen? Z.B. Virenscanner, da habe ich avast! installiert.

Ach, es liegt bestimmt an der Liebe und Zuneigung, die ich meinem Goliath zukommen lasse. Immer schön tätscheln und gut zureden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Oktober 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Ach, es liegt bestimmt an der Liebe und Zuneigung, die ich meinem Goliath zukommen lasse. Immer schön tätscheln und gut zureden.


Von dem Standpunkt her gesehen müsste mein 1090T dein Goliath schon zum Frühstück verspeist haben.


----------



## Wolvie (11. Oktober 2011)

Das es nicht an der Menge des RAM's liegt dachte ich mir auch... aber... die Wege der PPD sind unergründlich...
Programme laufen keine, auch keine Antivirenscanner, die Maschine ist nur zum falten da 

Nein, es war wohl einfach nur ein Anzeigefehler, da in der Statistik nun die WU mit ~ 24.400 Punkten gelistet ist (TPF ~ 34:36min, kommt also hin) und auf EOC habe ich gesehen das ich für die WU ~ 57.800 Punkte kassiert hab.

An der Zuneigung kann es nicht mangeln.... 
Aber danke für deine... Zuneigung zu mir   xD


----------



## T0M@0 (11. Oktober 2011)

auch wenn die kiste nur zum falten da ist, würde ich dennoch einen Virenscanner installieren. (PPD leiden besonders darunter wenn der Rechner noch einem anderen BOT-Netz angehört )


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Oktober 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> auch wenn die kiste nur zum falten da ist, würde ich dennoch einen Virenscanner installieren. (PPD leiden besonders darunter wenn der Rechner noch einem anderen BOT-Netz angehört )



Das ist auch meine Meinung - ein Virenschutz gehört einfach drauf...


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Oktober 2011)

Hm, warum nicht Linux benutzen? (ohne mir den Rest durchzulesen)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Wolvie (11. Oktober 2011)

Post ich hier doch nochmal:

Virenscanner macht schon Sinn, aber -> PPD?  Werden die davon beeinflusst?

Linux wäre eine Alternative, aber: Kann ich dort auch via Remote auf meine Falter zugreifen? Zumal ich noch nichts mit Linux gemacht habe.


----------



## kubi-1988 (11. Oktober 2011)

Die PPD werden sicher beeinflusst. Allerdings sollte ein guter Virenscanner nur sehr wenig Last produzieren und damit sollten die Einbußen bei den PPD sehr gering sein.

Also dazu gibt es unter Linux sicher auch eine Möglichkeit und mit dem neuen Client hast du schon von Haus aus eine Möglichkeit den Client übers Netzwerk fern zusteuern.


----------



## T0M@0 (11. Oktober 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:
			
		

> Post ich hier doch nochmal:
> 
> Virenscanner macht schon Sinn, aber -> PPD?  Werden die davon beeinflusst?
> 
> Linux wäre eine Alternative, aber: Kann ich dort auch via Remote auf meine Falter zugreifen? Zumal ich noch nichts mit Linux gemacht habe.



Klar kann man linux auch remote nutzen. SSH, RDP, VNC, teamviewer etc


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Oktober 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> (...)
> Linux wäre eine Alternative, aber: Kann ich dort auch via Remote auf meine Falter zugreifen? Zumal ich noch nichts mit Linux gemacht habe.


 Linux ist schon etwas kompliziert, aber du musst ja nur Internet einrichten und maximal zwei Programme installieren, das wirst du mithilfe PCGHX und Ubuntuusers schon schaffen, das habe sogar ich! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Wolvie (11. Oktober 2011)

Grrr... lasst mich doch in meiner kleinen, verbugten Windoof-Welt (ohne Virenscanner) xD

Der neue Client hat Remote quasi, "onboard"? Das wär wieder ne neue Alternative........ (Ich mach mir jetz mal ne "Das wäre eine Alternative"-Liste )


----------



## Schmicki (11. Oktober 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Grrr... lasst mich doch in meiner kleinen, verbugten Windoof-Welt...



Wolvie spricht mir aus der Seele.  Windoof ist einfach einfach.


----------



## LuXTuX (12. Oktober 2011)

naja, windoof ist  auch nur einfach, wenn man sich damit auskennt 
linux ist auch einfach, wenn mann sich damit auskennt 
ich fallte mit linux. ist auf einem usb stick installiert. minimalsystem rein für folding. irgend so usbdistro, war/ist hier irgendwo verlinkt.


----------



## p00nage (12. Oktober 2011)

Jo liegt halt nur dran weil man sich an Windhoff gewöhnt hat, was mmn völlig leicht zu bedienen ist, ist OSX


----------



## LuXTuX (16. Oktober 2011)

jaja, an schlechte Gewohnheiten kann man sich schnell gewöhnen


----------



## Schmicki (16. Oktober 2011)

Ja ist ja gut, ihr habt mich überredet. 
Ich teste schon Ubuntu auf einem USB Stick. Das sieht dann schon ein wenig nach Windoof aus und der Umstieg sollte nicht so schwer fallen. Aber ganz ohne Terminal-Gefummel geht es dann doch noch nicht. Finde ich doch sehr umständlich und veraltet. Aber es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Muss mal sehen, ob ich den Goliath diese Woche noch auf eine Linux-Distribution umstelle.


----------



## fornax7.10 (17. Oktober 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Ja ist ja gut, ihr habt mich überredet.
> Ich teste schon Ubuntu auf einem USB Stick. Das sieht dann schon ein wenig nach Windoof aus und der Umstieg sollte nicht so schwer fallen. Aber ganz ohne *Terminal-Gefummel* geht es dann doch noch nicht. Finde ich doch sehr umständlich und veraltet. Aber es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Muss mal sehen, ob ich den Goliath diese Woche noch auf eine Linux-Distribution umstelle.


 
Phhhh

Im Terminal geht vieles schneller als mit der GUI

BBT: Mich freut es, dass du auch mal was Neues ausprobierst... 
Ich wünsche dir viel Spass dabei!


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. Oktober 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> (...)


 Ich habe vor einigen Tagen Ubuntu auf meinem Netbook(von dem ich gerade schreibe) installiert, ich weiß wie das ist.
Aber an das Terminal gewöhnt man sich schnell  STRG+ALT+T


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## fornax7.10 (18. Oktober 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> ... STRG+ALT+T


 
Teste mal STRG+ALT+F1...F7/F8


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Oktober 2011)

fornax7.10 schrieb:


> Teste mal STRG+ALT+F1...F7/F8


Das ist mies!
Aber wie komme ich da wieder raus in die grafische Oberfläche und was ist das eigentlich?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## LuXTuX (19. Oktober 2011)

F9?


----------



## fornax7.10 (19. Oktober 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Das ist mies!
> Aber wie komme ich da wieder raus in die grafische Oberfläche und was ist das eigentlich?



STRG+F7, so ist es halt bei mir... irgendeine von den F-Tasten halt 

So macht Konsole Spass!

Das ist schon tight wenn man in Gegenwart eines Kumpels der keine Ahnung hat einfach mal sudo apt-get upgrade laufen lässt

BTT: Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich noch einen Grund für Linux auf nem Falti nennen: Der Energieverbrauch... ist etwas geringer bei gleichen Voraussetzungen 

@Schmicki: Du kannst wenn du nur auf der Konsole arbeitest noch ein Bisschen mehr Effizienz raus kitzeln.  aber das lohnt nur auf alten PCs...


----------



## Schmicki (19. Oktober 2011)

fornax7.10 schrieb:


> @Schmicki: Du kannst wenn du nur auf der Konsole arbeitest noch ein Bisschen mehr Effizienz raus kitzeln.  aber das lohnt nur auf alten PCs...



Das war mir schon klar, aber ich habe mich bewusst für ein komplettes Betriebssystem entschieden. Dann kann ich auch mal zwischendurch andere Arbeiten damit erledigen. Wenn der Falter sowieso läuft, dann kann auch daran surfen und der Zockrechner kann aus bleiben. 

Am Freitag ist die jetzige BIG durch, dann werde ich den Faltrechner auf Ubuntu umstellen.

Ansonsten bitte ich euch diesen Thread sauber zu halten. Für linuxspezifische Fragen sollte ein eigener Thread erstellt werden, indem man wichtige Fakten rund um das Falten unter Linux sammeln kann. Es wäre schön, wenn sich daraus ein (aktuelles) HowTo entwickeln würde. *Wer meldet sich freiwillig?*


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. Oktober 2011)

fornax7.10 schrieb:


> (...)


 Ähm... Was passiert bei "sudo apt-get upgrade"? Ich will es nicht (mehr) selber austesten : DD



Schmicki schrieb:


> *(...)
> **Wer meldet sich freiwillig?*


 Ich würde ein Videotutorial machen, wie man den Clienten einrichtet(nur via SSH) 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Malkolm (19. Oktober 2011)

sudo -> uperser do -> etwas als admin (root) ausführen
apt-get -> [a]dvanced[p]ackage[t]ool get -> dem packetmanager anweisen etwas zu holen/installieren
update -> upgrades für alle installierten packete


----------



## fac3l3ss (20. Oktober 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> (...)


 fornax7.10 hat  "sudo apt-get up*grade*" geschrieben, du hast  "sudo apt-get up*date*" geschrieben, wo liegt der Unterschied? Ich habe mal beides in meine ElementaryOS-VM eingegeben und bei upgrade hat er Pakete gelistet, nichts geladen und bei update hat er die Pakete gelistet und etwas heruntergeladen?? o0
Und THX für die Erklärung, aber was sudo und apt-get ist, weiß ich schon  htop und gnome-alsamixer habe ich auch schon installiert!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Oktober 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Ansonsten bitte ich euch diesen Thread sauber zu halten.



Eine Bitte die ich zu 100% unterstütze
Deshalb ab sofort bitte alles Linux/Falt/spezifische hierhin http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/181454-how-falten-unter-linux.html

Mutschos Garcias - oder wie dieser Spanier heisst


----------



## TEAM_70335 (3. November 2011)

ach du hast "nur" ein h61..ich dachte ich müsste mich auf ein z68 einschießen...wegen oc und so..
werde es dann mit linux falten..denke dadaurch kann man ja noch paar ppd rausholen oder nicht..


----------



## Schmicki (3. November 2011)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> ach du hast "nur" ein h61..ich dachte ich müsste mich auf ein z68 einschießen...wegen oc und so..
> werde es dann mit linux falten..denke dadaurch kann man ja noch paar ppd rausholen oder nicht..



Jau, das Board ist nicht OC-fähig. Zum Kaufzeitpunkt gab es noch keine anderen miniITX-Bretter.

Linux lohnt sich auf jeden Fall! Habe jetzt mit meinem i7-920@3,2GHz und mit dem i7-2600k@stock rumprobiert. Unter Linux werden ca. 4000 PPD mehr rausgequetscht!


----------



## TEAM_70335 (3. November 2011)

meine bewandnis den i7-2600 zu bauen ist die immense Stromersparnis und die damit verbundene hohe ppd-ausbeute, falte auch mit 920er@stock@turbo on...ich denke den werde ich auch@stock belassen. da ist nur wieder die Frage nimmt ein z68 wieder mehr strom auf? und ja da kommt es auf jedes Watt an..


----------



## Schmicki (15. November 2011)

*Bäääms*, Goliath hat Ubuntu geschrottet. 

Jetzt lief auf dem Goliath seit nunmehr einen Monat Ubuntu über einen USB-Stick. Die Faltausbeute (i7-2600k@stock) ist dabei auf ca. 30000 PPD mit einer BIG-WU angestiegen. Alles vom feinsten. Heute nun hat sich aber Ubuntu aufgehangen. Gut, kann ja mal passieren. Leider lässt sich aber Ubuntu nicht mehr neu starten. Komischerweise funktioniert aber alles wunderbar auf meinem Gaming-PC. Es liegt am Faltserver. Keine Ahnung. Werde nun doch mal Ubuntu ordnungsgemäß installieren. Ich habe auch _versucht _HFM.net zu installieren, habe es aber nach zwei Stunden aufgegeben. Das Terminalgefummel geht mir mächtig auf den Keks.

Wenn man eine Weile mit Ubuntu rumwurschtelt, dann merkt man erst wie toll Windows ist!  *duckundweg*


----------



## T0M@0 (15. November 2011)

mit sicherheit hat der stick einen weg... die sind nicht für so viele schreibzugriffe ausgelegt, die ein BS verursacht...


----------



## Schmicki (15. November 2011)

Dachte ich auch, aber wenn ich den selben USB-Stick an einen anderen PC anschließe bootet Ubuntu sofort. Also der Stick scheint noch in Ordnung zu sein. Egal, mit dem USB-Stick war ja nur eine Testphase.


----------



## Schmicki (19. November 2011)

So, nun läuft der Goliath auf Ubuntu. Die Faltausbeute liegt bei einer größeren SMP-WU P6099 bei knapp 26000 PPD. Der Abstand zu den BIG-WUs beträgt nur noch rund 4000 PPD. Somit ist es nicht mehr so tragisch, dass der Goliath bald keine BIG-WUs mehr falten kann. Das Risiko von Punkteverlusten durch abgeschmierte WUs ist bei den SMPs ja nicht so hoch. Zudem stören die kleinen Datenpakete nicht so sehr beim Hochladen. 

Habe mir xsensors installiert, um die Temperatur der CPU überwachen zu können. Ist zwar im Winter nicht nötig, aber man hat einfach ein sichereres Gefühl.


----------

